# Strikeforce: Fedor vs Henderson



## Budhisten

> LAS VEGAS – The superfight between Fedor Emelianenko and Dan Henderson, which has been rumored since shortly after Henderson won the Strikeforce light heavyweight title in March, is official.
> 
> Strikeforce CEO Scott Coker announced Saturday the main event for a July 30 card at the Sears Centre in Hoffman Estates, Ill., a northwest suburb of Chicago. Emelianenko, a heavyweight, and Henderson, currently a light heavyweight, will fight at a catch weight of 220 pounds on the Showtime-broadcast card.
> 
> Coker said the fight is one Henderson has wanted for a long time, and was willing to move up in weight to face Emelianenko.
> 
> 
> 
> "Dan told me, 'I'll fight him at any weight, any time, any place. Just let me fight Fedor,' " Coker said. "So Dan's really the one that pushed to fight Fedor. He said, 'I've always wanted to fight him, I think I can beat him, so let's get it on.' But then the managers get involved, and consultants get involved, and they start talking to (Emelianenko manager) Vadim (Finkelstein), and that's the weight that everybody agreed on. Fedor's a heavyweight, so to ask him to drop to 205 is really quite a drop. But Dan was more than willing to come up."
> 
> The promotion last hosted an event at the Sears Centre in November 2009 – Strikeforce: Fedor vs. Rogers. In that main event, Emelianenko beat Brett Rogers by second-round TKO.
> 
> After a loss to Jake Shields in his Strikeforce debut, Henderson knocked out Renato "Babalu" Sobral last December, then won the light heavyweight tittle with a third-round TKO of Rafael Cavalcante in Columbus, Ohio, in March.
> 
> Emelianenko, regarded by many as the best mixed martial arts fighter in history, went nearly 10 years without a loss before tapping out to a triangle-armbar combination against Fabricio Werdum last June. He followed that up with a TKO loss to Antonio Silva in February when the cageside doctor stopped the fight after the second round when Emelianenko was having trouble seeing.
> 
> Coker said the promotion considered several major U.S. markets for the fight before settling on a return to the Chicago area.
> 
> "Chicago's a great city for sports and MMA," Coker said. "When we were identifying the market for Fedor, obviously you have to think about the New York area. You have to think about Los Angeles and the San Francisco Bay area. And Chicago, with the Russian community there, we thought was a natural fit. Dan Henderson, he's loved everywhere in this country. So we thought that fight made a lot of sense in Chicago."
> 
> Coker also announced Saturday that after the June 24 Strikeforce Challengers show in Kent, Wash., all future Challengers shows will take place at The Pearl at The Palms in Las Vegas. Strikeforce previously steered clear of Las Vegas shows because of the Zuffa's heavy presence there. But after Zuffa purchased Strikeforce earlier this year, the doors were opened. The first Challengers show in Las Vegas will take place July 22 with a main event featuring Bobby Voelker vs. Roger Bowling – a trilogy grudge rematch.
> 
> And at the June 18 Strikeforce: Overeem vs. Werdum card in Dallas, which airs live on Showtime, Strikeforce will tread more new ground with a preliminary card airing live on HDNet. HDNet's "Inside MMA" weekly show will air the event's weigh-ins live on June 17. Coker said the HDNet deal, for now, is just for the Dallas event – which features the two remaining quarterfinals of the Strikeforce heavyweight tournament, plus the return of Gina Carano, who Coker confirmed will face Sarah D'Alelio.


Source: MMAFighting.com

Good news people


----------



## BobbyCooper

Whoo that is Big News Budhi


----------



## Ryankmfdm

Hendo's the man, but I just really want to see Emelianenko return to his winning ways.


----------



## Bonnar426

I think dangerous Dan is going to get brutalized in this fight. Fedor is the all around better fighter. He has precision striking, a really good ground game, good submissions, etc. Dan has wrestling that he barely uses and the big right hand which he will be looking to throw all three rounds.


----------



## adolf

yeah yeah of course fedor is the best in all aspects of the game so... why is he losing ? :confused02:

Goooo hendoo !!


----------



## KillerShark1985

Thank god we still have Strikeforce to give us something to look forward to.



adolf said:


> yeah yeah of curse fedor is the best in all aspects of the game so... why is he losing ? :confused02:
> 
> Goooo hendoo !!


Neg Rep: "Your Lack of Respect For Fedor Offends Me"

WTF I just negged this douche for disrespect of Fedor and he is still Green after 14 posts, who the fcuk gave this guy Green, this must be the work of Rival or Toxic, I call upon all Fedor Fans to show this fool whats up and make this fool red for the rest of his fcuking life.


----------



## The_Senator

Fedor vs Hendo is official. Rogan and Goldy will be commentating, I suppose. This is awesome news. I'm not sure who will win, though.


----------



## Squirrelfighter

I think the winner of this one depends on a couple factors. 

Does Fedor add new blood to his training camp/have his camp elseware? I think this is the biggest aspect. While Fedor has done some amazing things with his own secluded camp. The sport is starting to pass him by. And while I think he's still got a lot left in the tank, and a lot more potential to be activated, staying reclusive won't help him do that. 

Also, will Henderson be able to apply his counter wrestling the way he did against Feijao (only much stronger), He can definitely take this one. I think his stand up is more powerful and Fedor's notorious low guard may put him in a precarious position. I think Fedor's punching may be more accurate, but Henderson is more than durable enough to take a pounding and counter with his own punches. 

I see this one going the distance. If Fedor adds new dimensions to his training he takes this one IMO. But if he continues to do what he's been doing up until now, he'll get out pointed and eventually lose a UD.


----------



## KillerShark1985

this fight is taylor made for Fedor, I don't the catch weight, I think if Fedor is that serious about continuing his career and making a comeback then he should put the effort in and cut to 205 and fight for the title and see how he handles that division.

The 220 catch weight just makes this feel like his heart is not in it, there is no career to be had at 220 not titles to fight for, only exhibition matches for the enjoyment of the fan, what I call showcase fights, I don't the idea of Fedor been renigated to showcase fights when he should be looking at claiming that belt and making his comeback at 205.

AT 205 this would have been a fairer fight, at 220, I just think Hendo is going to carry the weight all that well, I think Fedor wins the TD's at will easily and TKO or submits Hendo, I just wish it was at 205.


----------



## Rauno

Joe Rogan calling an Emelianenko fight is going to be so weird. I do hope Hendo takes this fight but i don't want to see Fedor lose for the third time in a row.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

i want hendo to win because i hate fedor fans they are the worst and i hate m-1, i like fedor the post and fighter but everything around him i hate, i wouldnt cry if hendo gets KOed into orbit though


----------



## NikosCC

I shall take Hendo by KO..


----------



## Mirage445

This isn't going to be like Fedor's previous few fights, Dan won't outweigh him by 40-50lbs come fight night.

And for the Werdum fight, I think that was just a slight mental lapse for Fedor, I think if they were to have a rematch today Fedor will brutalize him like he should have the first time.


----------



## Mike28

So I have a question. Does Henderson have to come into this fight at 220 or can he come in at 206-220 since it is a catchweight? Either way I think Henderson is going to TKO Fedor.


----------



## Drogo

Mike28 said:


> So I have a question. Does Henderson have to come into this fight at 220 or can he come in at 206-220 since it is a catchweight? Either way I think Henderson is going to TKO Fedor.


They have to come in at 221 or less, there is no minimum weight required. Hendo will probably come in well under 220. I think it very unlikely that Hendo TKO's Fedor. Hendo's striking is powerful but predictable and even if he lands heavy Fedor has an excellent chin. Fedor isn't absurdly outsized, has a significant advantage standing, I think he wins this fairly easily.


----------



## kaza26

I love hendo, but this time definitely fedor. :thumb02:


----------



## Guy Incognito

Where is Rogan calling the card coming from?


----------



## Rusko

Fedor by Rear Naked Choke.

Fedor will throw a wild quick combination followed by a good throw, this will continue untill he gets RNC.


Just my opnion, man.


----------



## marcthegame

I hope joe rogan does not kiss ass when he is calling this fight. We all know he has hated on fedor in the past so it will be interesting to hear his tune for this fight.


----------



## adolf

KillerShark1985 said:


> Thank god we still have Strikeforce to give us something to look forward to.
> 
> 
> 
> Neg Rep: "Your Lack of Respect For Fedor Offends Me"


Why ??? is he your relative or something ?



KillerShark1985 said:


> WTF I just negged this douche for disrespect of Fedor and he is still Green after 14 posts, who the fcuk gave this guy Green, this must be the work of Rival or Toxic, I call upon all Fedor Fans to show this fool whats up and make this fool red for the rest of his fcuking life.


Bloodstain lane is that you ?



:confused03:


----------



## Bonnar426

If Fedor picks up the victory, which I think he will, what exactly will this prove? He can still beat middleweights that want to fight in HW? How is this any different from when he fought Matt Lindland?


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Bonnar426 said:


> If Fedor picks up the victory, which I think he will, what exactly will this prove? He can still beat middleweights that want to fight in HW? How is this any different from when he fought Matt Lindland?


ummmm i wish i could tell you, maybe they will think its a significant win for fedor since dan is a legend in mma too im not sure though


----------



## beardsleybob

guy incognito said:


> Where is Rogan calling the card coming from?


Apparently SF's announce team has been dropped in favour of Goldberg and Rogan. So Zuffa shows have now got the same commentators


----------



## The_Senator

Bonnar426 said:


> If Fedor picks up the victory, which I think he will, what exactly will this prove? He can still beat middleweights that want to fight in HW? How is this any different from when he fought Matt Lindland?


I don't think it is. This is just a fight for the fans. Both fighters want it (well I'm not 100% sure about Fedor), so let's enjoy it without thinking of its subsequent effect on rankings. Henderson wishes to test himself and M-1 doesn't mind. Simply think of it as PRIDE heavyweight champion taking on PRIDE light heavyweight and middleweight champion... If Dan succeeds, though, it's gonna be huge. It's like becoming the best PRIDE fighter ever... in a way


----------



## Rusko

Bonnar426 said:


> If Fedor picks up the victory, which I think he will, what exactly will this prove? He can still beat middleweights that want to fight in HW? How is this any different from when he fought Matt Lindland?


Hater much? What will it prove??

Hendo is LHW champion, fedor is undersized HW.

This means Fedor just won against A LHW champion end of story.


----------



## Rusko

marcthegame said:


> I hope joe rogan does not kiss ass when he is calling this fight. We all know he has hated on fedor in the past so it will be interesting to hear his tune for this fight.



What?

I listen to Joe and also to his podcasts. Joe has a lotof respect for Fedor. 

He critiqued Fedor a few times like many did, because he fights guys that are too big and he is not willing to learn bjj.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

This is an exhibition match for me, it holds no value other than being a great spectacle.

Don't give me heat for this because Fedor is a true legend, but i can see Hendo winning by a standing one punch KO.


----------



## Bonnar426

Rusko said:


> Hater much? What will it prove??
> 
> Hendo is LHW champion, fedor is undersized HW.
> 
> This means Fedor just won against A LHW champion end of story.


and as we all know Strikeforce has a very deep LHW division!:sarcastic12: Maybe after he is done with Fedor he'll defend his title against Houston Alexander! 

Seriously dude, get a grip! Strikeforce LHW division isn't quite at its peak. You can neg rep me all you want but the fact still remains that Hendo is pretty much a big fish in a little pond.



UFC_OWNS said:


> ummmm i wish i could tell you, maybe they will think its a *significant win for fedor since dan is a legend in mma too* im not sure though





The_Senator said:


> I don't think it is. This is just a fight for the fans. Both fighters want it (well I'm not 100% sure about Fedor), so let's enjoy it without thinking of its subsequent effect on rankings. Henderson wishes to test himself and M-1 doesn't mind. Simply think of it as PRIDE heavyweight champion taking on PRIDE light heavyweight and middleweight champion... If Dan succeeds, though, it's gonna be huge. It's like becoming the best PRIDE fighter ever... in a way


Thank You! I like your arguments better then the other guy I just replied to! I think I'll take your advice Senator. I just hope it will be better the Fedor vs. Lindland!


----------



## deadmanshand

KillerShark1985 said:


> Thank god we still have Strikeforce to give us something to look forward to.
> 
> 
> 
> Neg Rep: "Your Lack of Respect For Fedor Offends Me"
> 
> WTF I just negged this douche for disrespect of Fedor and he is still Green after 14 posts, who the fcuk gave this guy Green, this must be the work of Rival or Toxic, I call upon all Fedor Fans to show this fool whats up and make this fool red for the rest of his fcuking life.


Wow.. your douchebag reflex just cannot be suppressed. Yes, by all means, let's neg rep someone for having a different opinion. 

He made a joking comment about Fedor Christ - get him! Burn the heretic at Strikeforce's holy altar before the UFC takes away all our good fights! *foam at mouth*


----------



## VolcomX311

I don't know who to root for :confused05:


----------



## strikersrevenge

Fedor round 3 t.k.o. 

The Last Emperor


----------



## Machida Karate

VolcomX311 said:


> I don't know who to root for :confused05:


Tell me about it.... Hendo is my man... But its Fedor.... ARG! MY HEAD!!!!!!!!!!

I need to get used to it because Machida will fight Jon Jones one day and thats going to hurt my head too...

I think Hendo might actually win this... Hendo has been hit with some insane blows and took them like the beast he is!

I dont see Hendo getting KO'ed AT ALL, so Fedor would have to win a decision or a Sub, and i dont see a Sub coming...

So who ever can land more shots and press the pace more than the other fighter should win this...

GO HENDO!


----------



## Mirage445

I just realized how many overhand rights we're probably going to see in this fight....unless one of them lands flush.


----------



## kaza26

fedor by submission! :thumbsup:


----------



## Big_Charm

This is going to be a war and the only way I see Dan winning is via stoppage (cut).

I think Fedor has the tools to either TKO or sub Dan. What will be spectacular to watch is the stand-up fireworks once they feel each other out in the first.

I love both but have to go with my gut, Fedor. :thumb02:


----------



## americanfighter

I still cant belive a natural heavyweight like fedor is going to fight a natural middleweight like hendo. Kind of pathetic when you think about it. I mean what do they have to go Down 2 weight classes to find someone he can beat?

Hope hendo takes this by ko.


----------



## The_Senator

americanfighter said:


> I still cant belive a natural heavyweight like fedor is going to fight a natural middleweight like hendo. Kind of pathetic when you think about it. I mean what do they have to go Down 2 weight classes to find someone he can beat?
> 
> Hope hendo takes this by ko.


I agree. There are no clear intentions being expressed about whether Fedor plans to drop to LHW or keep fighting at HW... Seems like he doesn't really care as always which is why the outcome of the bout will lead to nothing. A victory over Hendo would be meaningless and a loss is pathetic no matter how you look at it. I'm rooting for the motivated, hungry and a goal-oriented fighter, and this is Henderson, even though it's going to be difficult to win.


----------



## _RIVAL_

I still think this is horrible matchmaking for both guys. And I think Fedor is going to brutalize Hendo.


----------



## mmaswe82

Love both fighters & don't know who I'll root for but probably Fedor, he needs this win, Hendo doesn't as much.
I think fedor will win, not easily but decisively.
This is actually one of the fights I'm looking forward the most to so far this year, but it should have been at 205 tho imo.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

mmaswe82 said:


> Love both fighters & don't know who I'll root for but probably Fedor, he needs this win, Hendo doesn't as much.
> I think fedor will win, not easily but decisively.
> This is actually one of the fights I'm looking forward the most to so far this year, but it should have been at 205 tho imo.


this is win win for dana you know, if dan wins fedor losing 3 in a row and the 3rd to a lhw would back him up that fedor couldnt do squat against any decent fighters, if dan loses dana still smiles because dana really doesnt like dan much either and i would think dans big head if flying off like this.


----------



## drey2k

IMO Hendo cannot KO Fedor because Fedor has a steel jaw. His only way to victory will be to wrestle and hold but Fedor is scrambly on the ground.

I think Fedor will take a decision.


----------



## americanfighter

As I said before this fight is a pathetic set up. Put this miserable basta** on his ass hendo.


----------



## Big_Charm

americanfighter said:


> As I said before this fight is a pathetic set up. Put this miserable basta** on his ass hendo.


Whoa man, why all the anger? I wish more fighters were more like Hendo and Fedor. Both are very humble, respectful and have done tons for the sport.

It's the lunatic fans that skew everything IMO.

:confused02:


----------



## americanfighter

Big_Charm said:


> Whoa man, why all the anger? I wish more fighters were more like Hendo and Fedor. Both are very humble, respectful and have done tons for the sport.
> 
> It's the lunatic fans that skew everything IMO.
> 
> :confused02:


That post was ment to be taken jokingly. I am not like that. I guess tone is hard to tell over the Internet. 

I do think he is a little over rated but I got nothing against fedor (although the fans can be annoying some time) just a hendo fan and say that kind of stuff every once and a while when my favorite fighters fight as a joke. 

Probably should put a smilely there to clarify it's a joke.


----------



## Big_Charm

americanfighter said:


> That post was ment to be taken jokingly. I am not like that. I guess tone is hard to tell over the Internet.
> 
> I do think he is a little over rated but I got nothing against fedor (although the fans can be annoying some time) just a hendo fan and say that kind of stuff every once and a while when my favorite fighters fight as a joke.
> 
> Probably should put a smilely there to clarify it's a joke.


 It's all good man, just was wondering. I do agree about the fans. Some are insane and can really either help or hinder a fighter in our eyes.

I love both guys.... it's like picking your favourite parent, mom or dad :thumb02:

I don't mind the matchup, it reminds me of PRIDE days. I miss those tournaments.


----------



## americanfighter

Big_Charm said:


> It's all good man, just was wondering. I do agree about the fans. Some are insane and can really either help or hinder a fighter in our eyes.
> 
> I love both guys.... it's like picking your favourite parent, mom or dad :thumb02:
> 
> I don't mind the matchup, it reminds me of PRIDE days. I miss those tournaments.


Yeah they both seem like good guys but hendo is my man and i am sure to make a few fedor jokes. 

I will probably do the same for Brian Stann vs Fail Sonnon. Oops theres one right there. lol


----------



## Big_Charm

Haha yeah:thumb02:

I'm actually shocked they made that match-up. I thought they'd make both of them contenders for the belt on opposite sides.

Sonnen has ridiculous wrestling... and Stann is just a beast.


----------



## kantowrestler

Yeah, Stann has been on a role recently especially. Sonnen is good as well. Unfortuantely he has a mouth the size of his state.


----------



## hixxy

Really looking forward to all the fights on the main card! Its going to be a great night of action!


----------



## kantowrestler

That it will be. The main event will definately have fireworks. I certainly hope that Henderson wins this one for sure.


----------



## Mckeever

Hendo via overhand right destruction.


----------



## BritneysBestBet

Mckeever said:


> Hendo via overhand right destruction.


heh heh , if hendo is to win your damn right it ill be with a big righty.


----------



## 420atalon

BritneysBestBet said:


> heh heh , if hendo is to win your damn right it ill be with a big righty.


Or more likely a decision.


----------



## Bonnar426

I see Fedor dominating this fight every which way. I just don't see how Hendo can win this.


----------



## kantowrestler

Henderson is a superior wrestler. If he can take this to the ground and ground and pound Fedor he can win. Fedor isn't as durable as when he got slammed on his head by Kevin Randlemen then subbed him.


----------



## AmdM

Guys, how many hours until it starts?
I always make a huge mess with the timezones... :confused02:


----------



## dudeabides

A little over an hour until the prelims start and 3 1/2 hours until the main card.


----------



## hixxy

dudeabides said:


> A little over an hour until the prelims start and 3 1/2 hours until the main card.


I feel a little snooze coming on..


----------



## AmdM

hixxy said:


> I feel a little snooze coming on..


Eh Eh

I'm feeling it too!


----------



## hixxy

I just remembered, i have Dan Hendersons walk out t shirt from UFC 82, might go stick it on later


----------



## Flyin' Kneez

Hendo is Rocky, and Fedor is Drago. 
In between the second and third rounds Fedor's manager is going to punch him in the head a few times and call him an idiot. Then Fedor is going to grab him by the throat and lift him into the air. Then Fedor will start yelling at the Soviet Premiere and tell him that he fights for himself and not the Soviet Union. 
Then the pro-Fedor crowd will turn for Hendo, and Hendo will knock Fedor out. 
Then Hendo will grab the mic and start ranting about how everyone can change and that his kid should be asleep.


----------



## Rauno

The fights are on right? Someone give me a link please. I literally puked my brains out nor more than 30 minutes ago and i can't find any..


----------



## dudeabides

JZ got freaking robbed at the end of the 2nd round when the ref missed his opponent tapping to a RNC... believe it or not, Herb Dean.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

yeah i heard my boy jz got screwed with a missed tapout


----------



## hixxy

Well one saving grace he picked up a SD win.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

hixxy said:


> Well one saving grace he picked up a SD win.


yeah, cant believe herbie missed it


----------



## Walker

Flyin' Kneez said:


> Hendo is Rocky, and *Fedor is Drago. *
> In between the second and third rounds Fedor's manager is going to punch him in the head a few times and call him an idiot. Then Fedor is going to grab him by the throat and lift him into the air. Then Fedor will start yelling at the Soviet Premiere and tell him that he fights for himself and not the Soviet Union.
> Then the pro-Fedor crowd will turn for Hendo, and Hendo will knock Fedor out.
> Then Hendo will grab the mic and start ranting about how everyone can change and that his kid should be asleep.


Love the Rocky 4 reference but Fedor hasn't trained as hard as even the Drago-montage training from the movie in awhile. :thumb02:​


----------



## vandalian

Ugh. This announce team just doesn't get any better. Maybe worse.


----------



## osmium

No surprise that Tarec is dismantling him hopefully hands of horseshoes doesn't pull off some lucky punch again.


----------



## Roflcopter

Scott Smith looks terrible.


----------



## prolyfic

Scott's right hand is so telegraphed his next opponent just ducked it.


----------



## Roflcopter

Tarec would put him away if he kneed Smith to the body. He's weak to the body and he's tired. He actually hurt Smith with a knee to the body in the clinch. Smith reacted poorly to it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

i cant figure out scott smith, a different gameplan every bloody fight and he has thrown like 5 crap punches this fight


----------



## osmium

Roflcopter said:


> Scott Smith looks terrible.


Well he is a can with punching power.

edit: Smith has apparently never seen a brazilian kick before.

WAR Saffiedine he is going to be a top 15 fighter in the UFC WW division some day.


----------



## SerJ

Tate is HOT! That is all.


----------



## Drogo

How many SF/UFC level fighters have worse defense than Smith? Can't be many, if any at all. Does he know you are allowed to move your head and block punches with your arms?


----------



## vandalian

The stance-switching really baffled Smith.


----------



## TanyaJade

Is Scott Smith going for the James Thompson thing?


----------



## SerJ

Scott Smith needs to retire or get cut. He is not very good. Slow with no defense. The only thing he has going is toughness. He doesn't seem to train at all either; never improves in any part of his game. Then again, the man is feeding his family. Can't knock him there...


----------



## Roflcopter

Scott Smith probably trains he's just old and not that evolved.


Woodley's wife is pretty attractive.


Anyway this fight is going to be pretty dull unless Woodley arm triangle chokes him.


----------



## vandalian

I got Woodley here. Tyron is a bad matchup for Daley.


----------



## prolyfic

Im sorry but I felt that might have been on purpose.


----------



## vilify

I'm going for Semtex


----------



## osmium

tyron lentz.


----------



## vandalian

Wow... good takedown defense by Daley.

And yeah, I think that knee probably _was_ on purpose.


----------



## Roflcopter

10-9 Woodley. 

No takedowns but still doing enough to outpoint Daley.

Some really good body digs at the end. Daley will probably tire out soon and Tyron should get the takedown later.


----------



## osmium

Lentz is already gassing.


----------



## SerJ

First round is pretty much what everyone expected except surprisingly, Daley was not taken down. Looks like he has been working on it. Good for him; we'll see if he can hold up for another 10 minutes. 

1-0 Woodley.


----------



## IcemanJacques

Hate Tyron Woodley. I respect wrestlers. But not when they just push up against the cage 'attempting' a take down for the whole time. Either get the takedown solidly. Or learn how to fight stand up. Tyron is just holding Paul there so he doesn't get hit. Not really doing anything himself.


----------



## vandalian

Daley is in trouble now.


----------



## vilify

This is why I hate wrestlers. They make the most exciting fighters look like shit.


----------



## vandalian

Isn't Daley making himself look like shit? It's not like he's new at this whole MMA thing.

Gotta say, though, Daley's defense has been great.


----------



## SerJ

Looks like Daley worked on stopping the takedown but not on getting up. Big John finally shows mercy to the fans and stands them up but not really. 

2-0 Woodley.


----------



## hixxy

Daley needs a ko


----------



## Roflcopter

Oh Big John, you and your standups.


20-18 Woodley.....should be a nip/tuck third round for the win.


----------



## IcemanJacques

vilify said:


> This is why I hate wrestlers. They make the most exciting fighters look like shit.


Agreed. I don't hate wrestlers. But they do make exciting fighters look shit. And a lot of them don't even do significant damage. I suppose it is a sport and they're there to win. 

Still not fun to watch.


----------



## prolyfic

Ty is tired


----------



## UFC_OWNS

******* hell, either learn some good bjj or some great sprawling and clinching or get out of mma if you dont wanna fight a wrestler, its daleys fault only


----------



## Walker

vilify said:


> This is why I hate wrestlers. They make the most exciting fighters look like shit.


It's why you shouldn't blame the wrestler but the fighter who knew what they were facing and couldn't defend against it.

Maybe Daley and Dan Hardy should fight over and over again in MMA using K-1 rules.​


----------



## vandalian

Woodley's gotta learn not to back straight up.


----------



## SerJ

And there is the TD. Looks like this fight is over. Woodley is not quite there to be a champ. Diaz would submit him on the ground or outwork him. Woodley gassed himself with all the TD attempts.


----------



## IcemanJacques

Walker said:


> It's why you shouldn't blame the wrestler but the fighter who knew what they were facing and couldn't defend against it.
> 
> Maybe Daley and Dan Hardy should fight over and over again in MMA using K-1 rules.​


That's a good way to look at it. The only thing that annoys me is when the wrestler doesn't do much. If he takes you down and beats you up. Good stuff. When he takes you down and just lies there it's annoying to watch.


----------



## vandalian

If you don't want a guy to take you down, stop him.


----------



## osmium

hahahahaha


----------



## Chileandude

Holy omoplata bATMan!


----------



## Roflcopter

Man Woodley barely held on there.


29-28 Woodley.

Woodley's grappling didn't look sharp tonight.


----------



## prolyfic

Didn't see that coming but I saw this outcome coming.


----------



## vandalian

Nothing flashy by Woodley, but it's gotta be his fight. Daley didn't do much.

Woodley needs better cardio.


----------



## K R Y

Shoddy fight. The right guy won.


----------



## vandalian

Did Daley really think he won?


----------



## Roflcopter

ROFL at T-Wood's mom.


----------



## K R Y

vandalian said:


> Did Daley really think he won?


Apparently so...



Roflcopter said:


> ROFL at T-Wood's mom.


.
LOL she cracked me up


----------



## Spec0688

snoozefest! 

You can tell Daley worked on his wrestling but was a bit too stiff on his striking worrying about the takedowns. And to those who say you shouldn't blame the wrestlers but their opponents, I disagree. The wrestler should be active and not lay n pray. 

People hate on Fitch for his wrestling but at least he is active on the ground, constantly throwing punches and trying to get better positions. This was weak. I'd watch Fitch any day over these lay n pray wrestlers.

I am a big fan of technical MMA, whether it's striking, wrestling or BJJ, I don't care if its on the ground or standing, all I want in a fight is for fighters to be constantly working, and the second most aggravating thing in MMA is fighters gassing in round 1 or mid round 2.


----------



## vandalian

Dan dissin' Bisping.


----------



## SerJ

Hahaha, no one is going to forget that KO against Bisping!


----------



## Chileandude

vandalian said:


> Dan dissin' Bisping.


gotta love it.


----------



## SerJ

Roflcopter said:


> ROFL at T-Wood's mom.


Did I hear a "thank you Jesus" in there?


----------



## vandalian

Kennedy gets points for the AIC tune.


----------



## Roflcopter

Mr. Anderson by decision...wouldn't rule out a rear naked choke either though.


----------



## SerJ

Lawler is only 29??? I thought he was way older than that. I hope he takes this...


----------



## prolyfic

Who says wrestling can't be exciting. WOW!


----------



## Roflcopter

Man can you think of a more lopsided matchup than Jacare vs Rockhold....

Would be the equivalent of putting Rafael Feijao vs Gegard Mousasi.


----------



## Roflcopter

lol at "That's a tough one to score". Are you mentally retarded Frank Shamrock?


----------



## vilify

Lawler's got some sick rhythm!

Kennedy reminds of Sonnen for some reason therefore I'm going for Lawler!


----------



## SerJ

A mongoose?


----------



## Roflcopter

I think that uppercut smashed Kennedy's nose.


----------



## Walker

Daley needs to train with Lawler​


----------



## vilify

I gave Lawler the 1st round he did more imo


----------



## M_D

thats a good question can you intentionally drip blood into the other fighters eyes


----------



## Roflcopter

2 rounds in the books for Mr. Anderson.

I thought Lawler hurt Kennedy with that uppercut but Kennedy fought through it like it was nothing really. Tough dude.


----------



## Walker

WTF is Lawler doing in this last round????​


----------



## SerJ

Why is Lawler running away?!? He has to know that he is losing. Must be gassed...


----------



## M_D

putting me to sleep thats what he is doing


----------



## Roflcopter

lol at Lawler...pitifully one dimensional.


The winner by UD.....MISTEEEEEEEEEEER KEEEEEEEEEENEDY!.....KENNEDY.


----------



## osmium

I had it as a draw but they probably gave it to Kennedy.


----------



## vandalian

Maybe Lawler _is_ hurt. Gotta give it to Kennedy, though. Really gutted it out there.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

these fights really really suck, i knew they would the only fight i really want to see is fedor vs hendo


----------



## Roflcopter

SerJ said:


> Why is Lawler running away?!? He has to know that he is losing. Must be gassed...


Same thing he always does. Looking to land one big countershot. He literally never changes his gameplan, and he may very well be incapable of leading.


----------



## K R Y

Strikers not pulling the trigger is on par with lay n pray for me. So so boring and frustrating.


----------



## vandalian

Well, no surprise decisions, at least.

Yeah, gotta love the way Tim shook off the uppercut and battled through to the takedown.


----------



## osmium

UFC_OWNS said:


> these fights really really suck, i knew they would the only fight i really want to see is fedor vs hendo


You didn't enjoy Tarec playing brazilian kick the can?


----------



## prolyfic

Did Gus just say Tim out wrestled the wrestler....???? Why is he there?


----------



## Roflcopter

******* chick fight next...such a downer.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

im sorry but please stop kennedy, i agree their war heroes but no need to make mma just look like a meaningless game of soccer because it isn't military combat.


----------



## osmium

prolyfic said:


> Did Gus just say Tim out wrestled the wrestler....???? Why is he there?


Well Lawler does have some wrestling ability but basically everything Gus says is wrong so I don't know why you would pick out that statement. It is closer to being true than calling punches elbows and saying an uppercut that landed flush missed.


----------



## Walker

osmium said:


> I had it as a draw but they probably gave it to Kennedy.


Outside of damage- I'm really curious how this was a draw to you. Rounds 1 and 2 could go either way but the 3rd was clearly Kennedy- lemme know why you think a draw should be scored.

Not trying to call you out because I think you have great insight to fights normally but can't see it with this one. :thumbsup:​


----------



## vandalian

UFC_OWNS said:


> im sorry but please stop kennedy, i agree their war heroes but no need to make mma just look like a meaningless game of soccer because it isn't military combat.


Got a point there. I mean, has _anyone_ ever even _pretended_ that fighting in a cage is tougher than fighting in war? Why compare them at all?


----------



## M_D

lol i bet 90% of the fans are going what does loquacious mean


----------



## Roflcopter

ARGGGGGGGH! The worst thing about this fight is not even that it's a chick fight. It's a 25 minute chick fight....FML.

**** it...Im going to go watch porn now.


----------



## dudeabides

If you're like me watch it on mute, will be glad you did.


----------



## M_D

i dont mind watching womens mma as long as they are good but thats the same as mens mma


----------



## vilify

I hope the cute girl wins


----------



## osmium

Walker said:


> Outside of damage- I'm really curious how this was a draw to you. Rounds 1 and 2 could go either way but the 3rd was clearly Kennedy- lemme know why you think a draw should be scored.
> 
> Not trying to call you out because I think you have great insight to fights normally but can't see it with this one. :thumbsup:​



I had the first as a draw since neither guy really did enough to separate themselves from the other for a point advantage and the second to Kennedy because he was more effective grappling than in the first. I gave the third to Lawler because Kennedy had nothing on his strikes standing and Lawler easily landed the 5 hardest strikes of the round by far and Kennedy landed almost none of his GNP after the takedown in the last minute.


----------



## Roflcopter

I have credit on Tate so go Tate I guess.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

vandalian said:


> Got a point there. I mean, has _anyone_ ever even _pretended_ that fighting in a cage is tougher than fighting in war? Why compare them at all?


exactly brian stann doesnt do that


----------



## UFC_OWNS

chick fights are ugly and not fun to watch and this one is 25 minutes


----------



## vandalian

There's just something about the Strikeforce package, compared to the UFC. It just comes off as amateurish, you know?

Oh, and LOL @ ...

Gus: "Why did Scott Smith drop to welterweight, Frank?"

Frank: "I have no idea."


----------



## SerJ

I don't mind the chick fights. Most of the time they bring it. It will probably be a better fight than the Woodley/Daley fight; probably. I hope it doesn't go the full 25 minutes though!


----------



## Roflcopter

Hmm....Marloes is sexy.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

these commentators are just awful and yeah sf is amateurish to the ufc, i only like the stage and fireworks they come out to


----------



## Roflcopter

Footstomps are illegal goddamn it. Fail ref.


ER, that might just be in Canada...nevermind.


----------



## osmium

vilify said:


> I hope the cute girl wins


I don't see a cute one. I hope the one with the horrifically bad tattoo wins.


----------



## Roflcopter

Alpha Female probably going to grind this one out.


----------



## vilify

osmium said:


> I don't see a cute one. I hope the one with the horrifically bad tattoo wins.


Miesha is quite cute for an athlete


----------



## box

4 more rounds of....this...awesome.


----------



## vandalian

Not a terrible fight so far, actually.


----------



## Roflcopter

Meisha looks so panicked.


----------



## M_D

Roflcopter said:


> Hmm....Marloes is sexy.


i think tate is hotter


----------



## osmium

vilify said:


> Miesha is quite cute for an athlete


I don't grade on a curve.


----------



## vilify

Sexiest MMA fight ever!

Lots of fondling.


----------



## Roflcopter

Has it been 25 minutes yet?


----------



## UFC_OWNS

vilify said:


> Sexiest MMA fight ever!


and that there is the problem with womens mma fights, you shouldnt want to think damn which one is hotter in a fist fight on saturday night lol



Roflcopter said:


> Has it been 25 minutes yet?


its been 10 oh gawd this sucks:thumbsdown:


----------



## box

Well Sarah is hotter than both imo.


----------



## vandalian

UFC_OWNS said:


> and that there is the problem with womens mma fights, you shouldnt want to think damn which one is hotter in a fist fight on saturday night lol


Plenty of women do that when they watch men's MMA. I was out to watch UFC 100 with a few ladies and they wanted Mir to win because they thought he was hotter than Lesnar.


----------



## Roflcopter

M_D said:


> i think tate is hotter


No chance. Especially with that nose of hers.











That's just an attractive lady, no matter how you slice it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

vandalian said:


> Plenty of women do that when they watch men's MMA. I was out to watch UFC 100 with a few ladies and they wanted Mir to win because they thought he was hotter than Lesnar.


yeah but we have porn if we want boners and we have mma for exciting fist fights


----------



## demoman993

Ya this fight is really painful. Hopefully one of them pulls something out to put us out of our misery.​


----------



## vandalian

Tate's getting tired.


----------



## Chileandude

i wonder what's the difference for price for the ass-ads on female fighters compared with the guys.


----------



## SerJ

Is it Fedor/Hendo time yet? Someone end this all ready!


----------



## vandalian

Nice reversal, if a little late.


----------



## hixxy

I picked Coenen split decision, could end up that way!


----------



## UFC_OWNS

i got a ud for coenen


----------



## vandalian

Man, it's too bad Frank isn't a better analyst. I mean, it's clear he has a ton of knowledge and he makes some good insights, but he just has no personality on the mic.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Now THIS is lay and pray. Sexy lay and pray, but lay and pray nonetheless.


----------



## vandalian

Wow, nice job with that sub.


----------



## K R Y

Yay Miesha <3


----------



## Roflcopter

Hooray!


----------



## SerJ

Nice sub! So much for having rust. Very nice although boring.


----------



## Chileandude

War Takedown!


----------



## UFC_OWNS

meh its finally over, new thoery pick the hotter fighter not named cyborg


----------



## Roflcopter

Some crazy celebration sex tonight for Tate and Mr. Caraway.

Speaking of which, I'd probably die of laughter if she went Brock Lesnar in the interview and said "I'm gonna get on top of my boyfriend and drink some Coors Lite!"


----------



## SerJ

UFC_OWNS said:


> meh its finally over, new thoery pick the hotter fighter not named cyborg


Hmmm, you are on to something. I'll be thinking about this next time I place a bet.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Damn 

Though to be fair, I was only rooting against Tate because she's from Sacramento, and everyone from California is typically a douchebag. I'm looking at you, Faber.


----------



## vandalian

Tate was too strong.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Super duper!


----------



## SerJ

Main event time! I think Fedor will retire from fighting in the US if he loses. I doubt M-1 will let him retire. He'll be fighting in Russia some where, fighting bears and shit. With that being said, I hope he wins. I placed all of my available credits on him!


----------



## Roflcopter

Here's to hoping Fedor gets knocked the **** out.


----------



## dsmjrv

woot! die fedor die!!!


----------



## vandalian

Fedor _should_ win this. In fact, he _should_ make Hendo look silly. But who the hell knows ...


----------



## khoveraki

Here's hoping Fedor comes in looking hungry and determined instead of bored and slightly day-dreamy.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

i think i want hendo to win


----------



## Roflcopter

If Fedor is the Michael Jordan of MMA that's really bad for MMA.


----------



## Walker

*WAR Fedor!!!!*


----------



## vandalian

Don't get why anyone would hate on Fedor. Guy's a class act all the way, always have been.


----------



## gwest40

box said:


> Well Sarah is hotter than both imo.


No, she's not. Please tell me that you're joking. You can't even compare Kaufman to Tate or even Coenen. Tate is simply the best looking female fighter all around of the three. Better face, better body, everything. That's just common sense. Kaufman is very "mannish" looking and is not even close to being "hot".


----------



## aerius

Fedor entering to "Song of the Volga Boatman". Hmmm....


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Dan Hendo Hendersonnnnnn, i dont really mind who wins but i probably would prefer dan to win and then fight in the UFC again


----------



## Roflcopter

vandalian said:


> Don't get why anyone would hate on Fedor. Guy's a class act all the way, always have been.


Frank Lucas I guess was a class act too.


----------



## Chileandude

Lets go Hendo, get this KO.


i know it's not going to be an easy task but i want it to happen.


----------



## M_D

vandalian said:


> Don't get why anyone would hate on Fedor. Guy's a class act all the way, always have been.


its not the fighter, it was his fans he used to have that made people not like him


----------



## UFC_OWNS

M_D said:


> its not the fighter, it was his fans he used to have that made people not like him


yep all his fans sucked


----------



## vandalian

Roflcopter said:


> Frank Lucas I guess was a class act too.


Pretty sure Fedor's not a crime boss.


----------



## Chileandude

holy bombs


----------



## oldfan

deja ****ing vu grabin the cage to save his ass


----------



## osmium

vandalian said:


> Pretty sure Fedor's not a crime boss.


He is just business partners with one.


----------



## vandalian

What?


----------



## M_D

ummm wtf


----------



## oldfan

huh??????


----------



## Roflcopter

Hahahaha....awesome. Retire you fraud. Michael Jordan of MMA my dick.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Henderson is up there P4P and alwasy was for me


----------



## AlphaDawg

Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!1

War Hendo!!!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS

hhahahaha die fedor fans die, i wish herb didnt let him off so quck though


----------



## Spec0688

Fedor officially retired, sad to see him go out on a 3 fight losing streak.


----------



## SerJ

Damn!!!! There goes my credits. Seemed a little early on the stop. Just a little bit, but Fedor was rocked.


----------



## 420atalon

Lololol and the Fedor hype can die for good once and for all...


----------



## Sousa

Ahaahahahaahaha Fedor went limp eating the mat! LMAO!


----------



## Roflcopter

M_D said:


> its not the fighter, it was his fans he used to have that made people not like him


Nah, I just don't like fake humble/nice guys who are in cohorts with Mobsters, spend the majority of their career fighting cans, and blaming divine intervention for all of his losses.


----------



## vandalian

Was Fedor done?


----------



## osmium




----------



## gwest40

Roflcopter said:


> Hahahaha....awesome. Retire you fraud. Michael Jordan of MMA my dick.


Fedor is NOT a fraud. What makes you think that he is?


----------



## Sousa

Justified stoppage, Fedor eat a million punches and went limp. 

Finally he's lost all ways possible. A legit ko,a tko and a sub. **** off now Fedor


----------



## Chileandude

Chileandude said:


> Lets go Hendo, get this KO.
> 
> 
> i know it's not going to be an easy task but i want it to happen.



F*CK YEAH!


----------



## Roflcopter

This of course means, Hendo is P4P best in the world seeing as he beat the great Fedor.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

What a terrible stoppage


----------



## Sousa

gwest40 said:


> Fedor is NOT a fraud. What makes you think that he is?


Because he finally fought legit fighters and lost to each one?


----------



## vandalian

Weird. It's just that he flipped over on his own, even after those two to the back of the head. Just seems weird.


----------



## demoman993

Yikes. Talk about a disappointment. Congrats to Dan, he dropped a few good shots in this one to take home the W.​


----------



## SerJ

osmium said:


>


H-Bomb? I hate Mauro. Damn, Hendo does it again. The man is not done quite yet.


----------



## dsmjrv

at first i thought that was an early stoppage... but upon viewing the replay he was pretty much out for a moment just eating bombs...

but he appeared to recover quickly i would i have liked to see the fight continue


----------



## gwest40

UFC_OWNS said:


> hhahahaha die fedor fans die, i wish herb didnt let him off so quck though


You really don't like Fedor do you?


----------



## UFC_OWNS

gwest40 said:


> You really don't like Fedor do you?


i loathe his fans they made us all hate him


----------



## Roflcopter

Too bad Mafia-1 will still be in business even without their cash cow.


----------



## Rusty

M_D said:


> its not the fighter, it was his fans he used to have that made people not like him


That's why I hate him. It's unfortunate but his fans are too much.


----------



## AlphaDawg

hahahah The best MMA Fighter to ever live can't even beat a natural middleweight whose 40 fuckin' years old.

Thank god all the Fedor hype will finally die after this humiliating loss.


----------



## Roflcopter

Sousa said:


> Because he finally fought legit fighters and lost to each one?


He fought legit fighters before, just not consistently...and by not consistently I mean like...once every 3 years...literally.


Also, IB Fedor blames God.


----------



## M_D

Man that was a great stoppage he was out , his fast recovery time made it look like a early one though


----------



## rabakill

so... yeah, who here is not surprised at all? Hendo has a rock solid chin, deadly punches and great wrestling. Fedor was definitely in a tough spot.


----------



## Lock Bresnar

Herb Dean was paid off. Fedor wasn't knocked out, and Henderson with illegal blows to the back of the head to win by TKO? Um, ok.


----------



## Terror Kovenant

vandalian said:


> Weird. It's just that he flipped over on his own, even after those two to the back of the head. Just seems weird.


He got stunned by the uppercut, then Dan drops on the back of his head and Fedor still manages to move and flip over but the ref stops it. Thats an absolutely terrible stoppage in any fight


----------



## Thelegend

wow never strike and trade bombs with hendo, i was hoping fedor would come in with a plan this time and look to get the sub, but winging punches just does not work in todays mma.


----------



## Roflcopter

lol, I guess he's not going to even pretend to be a fake humble guy anymore.


I thought he'd be subtle and blame God again.


----------



## cursedbat

*Get Fuc#ing serious*

You think that was a justified stoppage? Maybe for another fighter. Fedor was back in the game and the ref was all over the place. Maybe the Edger fight should have been stopped in the first round. Or the Kongo fight should have been stopped.

Strikeforce is a joke the card was garbage and the stoppage was ridiculous considering Fedors past ability to make it through anything makes me sick to my stomach.


----------



## khoveraki

Sousa said:


> Because he finally fought legit fighters and lost to each one?


Fights like this you let go on until there's no doubt. This could be Fedor's last fight ever and you stop it after maybe 3 undefended punches? Maybe Carwin vs. Lesnar should have been stopped 100x over.


----------



## Walker

It's comical to trash Fedor for his career it only goes to show how few people actually appreciate the sport and what he did for it. 

Sad to see but it's to be expected it with certain fans.​


----------



## IllegalLegKick

vandalian said:


> Was Fedor done?


I wasn't sure at first but after the replay it really looked like he was out after that first shot and after Herb saved him he quickly came to.


----------



## rabakill

khoveraki said:


> Fights like this you let go on until there's no doubt. This could be Fedor's last fight ever and you stop it after maybe 3 undefended punches? Maybe Carwin vs. Lesnar should have been stopped 100x over.


carwin's head didn't bounce off the canvas while his body was limp


----------



## SerJ

dsmjrv said:


> at first i thought that was an early stoppage... but upon viewing the replay he was pretty much out for a moment just eating bombs...
> 
> but he appeared to recover quickly i would i have liked to see the fight continue


This is what I'm thinking too. Wish it would have went a little bit longer. He survived worse against Silva.


----------



## vandalian

Yeah, hard to tell. Herb had a better look than me, though.


----------



## Sousa

Roflcopter said:


> He fought legit fighters before, just not consistently...and by not consistently I mean like...once every 3 years...literally.
> 
> 
> Also, IB Fedor blames God.


Cro Cop and Nogueira are the only ones imo and Cro Cop sucks in the UFC


----------



## astrallite

If stoppages were all like this, we wouldn't be having Edgar vs Maynard III.


----------



## osmium

Roflcopter said:


> This of course means, Hendo is P4P best in the world seeing as he beat the great Fedor.


Obviously, and Fedor would still beat Brock and is faster than Anderson Silva even though Bigfoot treated him like a child grappling and 500000 year old Dan Henderson just looked twice as fast as him. At least Fedor can hold onto the fact that he is the number 1 ranked golden calf on sherdog.


----------



## oldfan

UFC_OWNS said:


> i loathe his fans they made us all hate him





RustyRenegade said:


> That's why I hate him. It's unfortunate but his fans are too much.


I love Fedor:shame02: 

I hope God tells him to come back.



M_D said:


> Man that was a great stoppage he was out , his fast recovery time made it look like a early one though


After rewatching 20 times I agree. At first I didn't know what the hell was wrong with the ref


----------



## SerJ

Thelegend said:


> wow never strike and trade bombs with hendo, i was hoping fedor would come in with a plan this time and look to get the sub, but winging punches just does not work in todays mma.


Yea, he is so damn sloppy out there and is getting exposed.


----------



## Mirage445

He went from all fours, to making out with the mat until 2 punches woke him from his slumber...justified stoppage imo.


----------



## Roflcopter

Walker said:


> It's comical to trash Fedor for his career it only goes to show how few people actually appreciate the sport and what he did for it.
> 
> Sad to see but it's to be expected it with certain fans.​


Fedor did exactly what for the sport? When he first came over hardly anyone knew who the **** he was. His hype was built on the hyperbole that Strikeforce has consistently used for him since his debut(THE GREATEST OF ALL TIME! MMA LEGEND! MICHAEL JORDAN OF MMA), and a few KOs over UFC washouts with name recognition.

And he certainly didn't exactly explode the scene in Japan. I could name quite a few guys who deserve that accolade more than Fedor has.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

it was a bit early but herb saved fedor from getting his brain scrambled even worse


----------



## Thelegend

it was a good stoppage, fedor went flat face down and herb moved to stop it, fedor came to seconds after but to say bad stoppage is ludicrous, brock never stopped defending and edgar kept getting right back up.


----------



## osmium

astrallite said:


> If stoppages were all like this, we wouldn't be having Edgar vs Maynard III.


Frankie at no point was face down on the mat fully unconscious.


----------



## K R Y

How can so many of you hate on a fighter because you don't like his fans? Surely he has NO control over his fans? The logic is stupid imo.

Such disrespect to one of the greatest of all time, makes me sick.

Not the best stoppage ever imo either, he recovered so quickly and it's FEDOR. I think it could of been left at least 1-2 more punches. Either the fight would of still been stopped of Fedor would of got back to his feet/pulled guard.

EDIT - rewatched in slow mo a few times. The stoppage was justified. In real time it looked far too quick.


----------



## Toroian

well early stoppage again from herb dean 2 exciting fights he has now ended prematurely (this and daley v diaz)


----------



## AlphaDawg

Great stoppage. Not even hating on Fedor here. Dude was clearly unconscious after the first shot.


----------



## frostygunna

Anytime a fighters body goes totally limp like that i have no problem with the stoppage.


----------



## hixxy

Walker said:


> It's comical to trash Fedor for his career it only goes to show how few people actually appreciate the sport and what he did for it.
> 
> Sad to see but it's to be expected it with certain fans.​


Couldn't have said it better myself. One of very few decent posts over the last few pages.


----------



## M_D

cursedbat said:


> You think that was a justified stoppage? Maybe for another fighter. Fedor was back in the game and the ref was all over the place. Maybe the Edger fight should have been stopped in the first round. Or the Kongo fight should have been stopped.
> 
> Strikeforce is a joke the card was garbage and the stoppage was ridiculous considering Fedors past ability to make it through anything makes me sick to my stomach.


Herb Dean was trying to stop the fight right when the uppercut landed and Fedor went limp, as herb dean was trying to stop the fight that is when Henderson landed the two shots to the back of the head, at the same time Fedor woke up. 

Like i said it was a great stoppage cause he was out and limp for a second, he had great recoup time and woke up quick but herb was right on it when he went out


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Hindsights great and i can see so clearly now that this was an awful match for Fedor.

Who's beating Hendo?


----------



## michelangelo

Shamrock:

1. I saw him stand up

2. he looked like a drunken monkey

3. the safety of the fighter is paramount


Legit stoppage. Herb is the best in the business.


----------



## Roflcopter

Toroian said:


> well early stoppage again from herb dean 2 exciting fights he has now ended prematurely (this and daley v diaz)


Daley was WAY out of it....

This might've been early, but he got knocked out..to be honest. It's a stupid excuse to make.


----------



## rabakill

KryOnicle said:


> How can so many of you hate on a fighter because you don't like his fans? Surely he has NO control over his fans? The logic is stupid imo.
> 
> Such disrespect to one of the greatest of all time, makes me sick.
> 
> Not the best stoppage ever imo either, he recovered so quickly and it's FEDOR. I think it could of been left at least 1-2 more punches. Either the fight would of still been stopped of Fedor would of got back to his feet/pulled guard.


a lot of people just don't get why he is one of the greatest of all time. He beat Crocop, Big Nog.... and who else really? the guy in your sig dwarfs what Fedor did, Penn is one of the greatest, not Fedor. It's all delusion.


----------



## MMAnWEED

I freaked out at first at the stoppage but after the replay it was clear he went limp. Kinda wish it was a worse ref than Herb in there because they might have let it keep going and Fedor would have recovered and made it out of the round IMO. 

I knew Fedor was going to take a big shot in that first round. He was way too wreckless and you can't be wreckless against a guy who hits harder than most hw's.

I still think Fedor's stand up is and will be for a very long time the most difficult to deal with. Man just explodes with his whole body into every strike.


----------



## Black_S15

Kongo Vs barry is why this was an early stoppage in my opinion. he got hurt but he wasnt fully out. Kongo go went all limp like 3 times but recovered within a second each time....


----------



## michelangelo

Fedor booed out of the building when he said it was an early stoppage, lol.

A fraud exposed. Hang it up, Fedor.


----------



## marcthegame

Damn y is every fedor lost iffy.
1. Werdum fluke
2. Big foot was not able to continue. 
3. Henderson questionable stoppage.


----------



## Drogo

I thought Hendo's first two follow up punches were right to the back of the head and then the ref stops it as Fedor rolls over with his hands up. Didn't like the stoppage or that Hendo gets to bomb away at the back of Fedor's head. Have to watch it again but sure looked like back of the head when he was down. 

Having said that Fedor is wayyyyy too careless. He did the same thing against Werdum. He gets a guy hurt and he seems to think the fight is over. If he'd just slow down and pick his spots a little more I think he beats Werdum and Hendo. Looked overconfident.


----------



## Roflcopter

gazh said:


> Hindsights great and i can see so clearly now that this was an awful match for Fedor.
> 
> Who's beating Hendo?


Tons of people?

King Mo will probably beat him tbh.


----------



## M_D

Remember people even if they are out for a split second it is the refs job to stop it no matter who they are


but this makes me happy for now all fedors bs fans will be gone i can like him more now lol


----------



## frostygunna

rabakill said:


> a lot of people just don't get why he is one of the greatest of all time. He beat Crocop, Big Nog.... and who else really? the guy in your sig dwarfs what Fedor did, Penn is one of the greatest, not Fedor. It's all delusion.


I think its what he did for the sport with his exciting fights and finishes, more so then who he beat.


----------



## AlphaDawg

marcthegame said:


> Damn y is every fedor lost iffy.
> 1. Werdum fluke
> 2. Big foot was not able to continue.
> 3. Henderson questionable stoppage.


LOL.___


----------



## hixxy

Hendo v Jon Jones would be awesome.


----------



## Roflcopter

Black_S15 said:


> Kongo Vs barry is why this was an early stoppage in my opinion. he got hurt but he wasnt fully out. Kongo go went all limp like 3 times but recovered within a second each time....


Mirgliotta really just about stopped that fight though..as you said he recovered within a second...he actually had his hands around Barry ready to stop the fight and literally within that moment Kongo came back and latched on to Barry's leg.

Not the ref's fault, just a matter of happenstance. Maybe he reacts a millisecond later..the fight's over.


----------



## NGen2010

that was not an early stoppage. He was stiff for a moment and in lala land when he sat up.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

marcthegame said:


> Damn y is every fedor lost iffy.
> 1. Werdum fluke
> 2. Big foot was not able to continue.
> 3. Henderson questionable stoppage.


because like i said there fans suck, i even fought anderson could beat fedor before this fight and now i defiantly know he could, m-1 and fedors stupid fans have ruined him


----------



## cursedbat

*Kongo*

I swear some of you half a$$ MMA fans who weren't old enough to drive let alone stay up all night to watch pride talk out of your a$$. 

If you go flat the ref should stop it? Wow not only is that untrue of about 50 of the greatest comebacks in MMA as well as when a fighter comes back like that being indicative of the true sense of heart being displayed that we all love MMA for. 

But how about I'll just pick the Kongo fight where he was flat twice stood up and knocked the other guy out. Now you dont have to think back very far that was a couple months ago.


----------



## FrodoFraggins

I laughed when Fedor lost, but it's still sad. He's just too stubborn to get in proper shape and never seemed interested in improving or adding skills.

Fedor was flat and being hit by Hendos shots, he wasn't even defending himself. That is why the fight was stopped.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

hixxy said:


> Hendo v Jon Jones would be awesome.


this but i think hashad vs hendo will happen because hashad will be champ


----------



## Roflcopter

hixxy said:


> Hendo v Jon Jones would be awesome.


It'd be an uncompetitive beating.


----------



## rabakill

frostygunna said:


> I think its what he did for the sport with his exciting fights and finishes, more so then who he beat.


Chris Leben is one hell of an exciting fighter too, same with Brock Lesnar. Are these guys the greatest of all time?


----------



## astrallite

Toroian said:


> well early stoppage again from herb dean 2 exciting fights he has now ended prematurely (this and daley v diaz)


I'm pretty sure John McCarthy reffed that fight...


----------



## michelangelo

Tate with the Lesnar-esque finish. Beautiful!


----------



## marcthegame

UFC_OWNS said:


> because like i said there fans suck, i even fought anderson could beat fedor before this fight and now i defiantly know he could, m-1 and fedors stupid fans have ruined him


I have no hate for fedor, he still one of the best ever in my books. However he is past his prime. But y the hell has all his loses been suspect. I would love to see him win but for god sake if he loses i want to see a clear lost. This is just another fight i can say fedor could arm bar henderson when henderson came in for the gnp.


----------



## AlphaDawg

cursedbat said:


> I swear some of you half a$$ MMA fans who weren't old enough to drive let alone stay up all night to watch pride talk out of your a$$.
> 
> If you go flat the ref should stop it? Wow not only is that untrue of about 50 of the greatest comebacks in MMA as well as when a fighter comes back like that being indicative of the true sense of heart being displayed that we all love MMA for.
> 
> But how about I'll just pick the Kongo fight where he was flat twice stood up and knocked the other guy out. Now you dont have to think back very far that was a couple months ago.


I don't remember Kongo ever faceplanting lifelessly onto the mat.


----------



## Roflcopter

FrodoFraggins said:


> I laughed when Fedor lost, but it's still sad. He's just too stubborn to get in proper shape and never seemed interested in improving or adding skills.


Fedor "No...I don't need BJJ....***** is better(after being subbed)....:laugh:


----------



## Rayhush

Walker said:


> It's comical to trash Fedor for his career it only goes to show how few people actually appreciate the sport and what he did for it.
> 
> Sad to see but it's to be expected it with certain fans.​


I trash his career because the amount of people that think he is the GOAT even though he had top 5 fighters very frequently in his career. I've never disliked the guy, but I definitely don't understand his fans. 

As for being a fan of MMA... I'm 30 years old, have been following it for a steady decade, have turned girls and guys alike to understand it more than "human cockfighting" but still think Fedor was overrated. So suck it, sorry your hero lost, don't go insulting other "fans" because they don't seem to get it more than you.


----------



## vilify

After watching the replay I say it was a good stoppage but Herb could have let it go for at least 2 more seconds or a few more shots. In a big fight like this you don't want to leave any doubts out there about the winner.


----------



## jonnyg4508

frostygunna said:


> Anytime a fighters body goes totally limp like that i have no problem with the stoppage.


This.

Anyone who thinks it was an early stoppage is a little out there. Fedor went completely limp, he then turned himself while eating more shots. When Dan got off he could hardly sit up. 

When Dan hit Bisping once more when he went limp without the ref even stop it...he got shit. 

There was nothing early about it. It just wasn't late. If the ref was late on an almost 35 year old fighter the same people would complain about that.


----------



## michelangelo

Fedor needs a hug.


----------



## hixxy

cursedbat said:


> I swear some of you half a$$ MMA fans who weren't old enough to drive let alone stay up all night to watch pride talk out of your a$$.


How about you run along to sherdog forums and join the other tards that post there, your posting style will be right at home.


----------



## cursedbat

Go re-watch the fight and its not like that was the only one the list goes on and on.


----------



## MMAnWEED

hixxy said:


> Hendo v Jon Jones would be awesome.


Hendo's great and IMO has the most fantastic resume in mma history. I mean DAMN just look at his record on wiki... amazes me every time. With that being said, I see Jones whipping him pretty bad. Honestly Fedor vs Jon Jones would be more interesting still IMO.


----------



## marcthegame

Anytime a fighter body goes limp its a justify stoppage. But this is fedor, the fanboy inside me still thinks the man was made in some lab in russia.


----------



## Freelancer

Damn...

I don't know what to say. I'm so bummed...


----------



## Thelegend

lol why you guys trollin? its a loss to one of the best out there, it sucks but thats the way it is. fedor seems to have believed he was a knockout artist and it cost him. he could have looked for the sub when he got hendo down but choose to go for the tko.


----------



## osmium

marcthegame said:


> I have no hate for fedor, he still one of the best ever in my books. However he is past his prime. But y the hell has all his loses been suspect. I would love to see him win but for god sake if he loses i want to see a clear lost. This is just another fight i can say fedor could arm bar henderson when henderson came in for the gnp.


None of his losses are suspect he got tooled in his past three fights because he fights like an idiot. He is in his early 30s you can't use the past his prime excuse when he just got finished by a guy who competed in the first olympics.


----------



## UrbanBounca

cursedbat said:


> I swear some of you half a$$ MMA fans who weren't old enough to drive let alone stay up all night to watch pride talk out of your a$$.
> 
> If you go flat the ref should stop it? Wow not only is that untrue of about 50 of the greatest comebacks in MMA as well as when a fighter comes back like that being indicative of the true sense of heart being displayed that we all love MMA for.
> 
> But how about I'll just pick the Kongo fight where he was flat twice stood up and knocked the other guy out. Now you dont have to think back very far that was a couple months ago.


Fedor ate mat. It wasn't about "going flat," but about Fedor "going flat out." As a referee, when you see someone get KO'd, which Fedor obviously was, you have to step in. They could wake up within the next split second or wake up 10 minutes from now. We don't know, which makes this a good stoppage in my opinion.

Hendo came to play, and unfortunately, that was probably the last time we'll ever see Fedor. Also, Dana White is probably laughing all the way to the bank.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

there was 48 seconds left of punishment from hendo anyways fedor should be lucky he had herb to save his ass oh and kongo never went face down on the mat and continually hit from that position


----------



## M_D

cursedbat said:


> I swear some of you half a$$ MMA fans who weren't old enough to drive let alone stay up all night to watch pride talk out of your a$$.
> 
> *If you go flat the ref should stop it? Wow not only is that untrue* of about 50 of the greatest comebacks in MMA as well as when a fighter comes back like that being indicative of the true sense of heart being displayed that we all love MMA for.
> 
> But how about I'll just pick the Kongo fight where he was flat twice stood up and knocked the other guy out. Now you dont have to think back very far that was a couple months ago.


you lost all credibility when i read the bolded part 

this is not boxing, if you go out even for a split second and the ref stops it right then its a good call/stoppage. fedor just had bad luck that it was a good ref, for he had good recovery time

but if a fighter goes out the fight should be stopped no ifs ands or buts about it no matter how long he was out. this is one of the main reason why mma is much safer then boxing


----------



## jonnyg4508

This validates that

Hendo > Fedor in terms of all time greats.


----------



## marcthegame

Freelancer said:


> Damn...
> 
> I don't know what to say. I'm so bummed...


u gotta be like me and think like fedor has not lost. This is 3 losses that are questionable that may be part of a conspiracy against the russian. 
1. Werdum, maybe he wanted to get choke to take the pressure off.
2. Against big foot if the third round happen there is no doubt in my mind fedor would have knocked him out.
3. Now hedo, if the stoppage did not happen once dan started gnp he would have been submitted.


----------



## Roflcopter

osmium said:


> None of his losses are suspect he got tooled in his past three fights because he fights like an idiot. He is in his early 30s you can't use the past his prime excuse *when he just got finished by a guy who competed in the first olympics.*


----------



## MMAnWEED

Freelancer said:


> Damn...
> 
> I don't know what to say. I'm so bummed...


Me too, dude. Is it crazy that I feel that all of these losses do nothing to show me that he doesn't have greatness in him still?

Knocked down Werdum and went right into his guard to get submitted. I feel he was just over confident.

Silva was 60 lbs heavier

Now Hendo pulls off a freak KO which may or may not have been stopped early AFTER Fedor put him on his back.


----------



## hixxy

People that are saying that Herb Dean should have let it continue should consider the fact that a few more seconds of Hendo dropping bombs could have had ended up doing serious damage to Fedor's health. For me it was a justified stoppage.


----------



## Walker

Roflcopter said:


> Fedor did exactly what for the sport? When he first came over hardly anyone knew who the **** he was. His hype was built on the hyperbole that Strikeforce has consistently used for him since his debut(THE GREATEST OF ALL TIME! MMA LEGEND! MICHAEL JORDAN OF MMA), and a few KOs over UFC washouts with name recognition.
> 
> And he certainly didn't exactly explode the scene in Japan. I could name quite a few guys who deserve that accolade more than Fedor has.


That's laughable considering the whole Affliction promotion was based around Fedor and it worked when he beat Tim and AA. The promotion failed but Strikeforce was the second one to pick him up or did you forget that?​


----------



## AlphaDawg

jonnyg4508 said:


> This validates that
> 
> *Hendo > Fedor in terms of all time greats.*


Completely and utterly agree.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Wow Roflcopter's not a Hendo fan.

I hope to see Hendo aginst the UFC LHWs next and i think he'll do alot better in the UFC this time.

At LHW the only competative matches for him would be IMO:

Machida, Jones, Rampage, Rua and Evans.

He stops almost everyone else IMO.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

marcthegame said:


> u gotta be like me and think like fedor has not lost. This is 3 losses that are questionable that may be part of a conspiracy against the russian.
> 1. Werdum, maybe he wanted to get choke to take the pressure off.
> 2. Against big foot if the third round happen there is no doubt in my mind fedor would have knocked him out.
> 3. Now hedo, if the stoppage did not happen once dan started gnp he would have been submitted.


just stop, seriously just stop, fedor beat 1 legit person in his whole career in one dimensional sub artist nog, cro cop is and was never good, sylvia is trash too and got ko'd by ray mercer because he is dumb, arvloski fought he was jose aldo and eneded up ad mirko cro cop, zuluzinho was the type of fighter he fought a lot. he has great heart,good power,good ***** but his management, his fans and his unwillingness to evolve destroyed him


----------



## marcthegame

IF fedor comes back he needs to change the way he fights. He has to fight smart and not rush or be the aggressor. He would be okay if he does that, but if he continues to fight like a wild russian he will continue to lose.


----------



## Roflcopter

Walker said:


> That's laughable considering the whole *Affliction promotion was based around Fedo*r and it worked when he beat Tim and AA. The promotion failed but Strikeforce was the second one to pick him up or did you forget that?​


You....you mean the promotion that went under after 2 events? :confused03:


----------



## _CaptainRon

Hnderson displayed his granite chin and devastating power once again. And Fedor, jesus that man recovers quickly. He was out and limp on the mat and half a second later he is conscience and looking to defend, his body doesn't know how to quit.


----------



## Roflcopter

gazh said:


> Wow Roflcopter's not a Hendo fan.
> 
> I hope to see Hendo aginst the UFC LHWs next and i think he'll do alot better in the UFC this time.
> 
> At LHW the only competative matches for him would be IMO:
> 
> Machida, Jones, Rampage, Rua and Evans.
> 
> He stops almost everyone else IMO.


Well yeah, Hendo is old but he's still a good fighter, but even with that said, he gets his ass kicked by Jones. Terrible, terrible fight for him. He'd get hurt badly.


----------



## cursedbat

hixxy said:


> How about you run along to sherdog forums and join the other tards that post there, your posting style will be right at home.


LOL oh yeah your the same guy who was trying to tell me about Diaz, LOL. Did I hit a nerve bro, Is your mommy telling you to get off the computer and clean the leau.Its fighting you need to man up son. Maybe people shouldnt talk smack about real fighters when they dont know a thing about the history of the game.


----------



## urbanangel22

M_D said:


> Remember people even if they are out for a split second it is the refs job to stop it no matter who they are
> 
> 
> but this makes me happy for now all fedors bs fans will be gone i can like him more now lol


I pretty much agree with all of the above. This fight shows also how anything can happen and ultimately how MMATH does not apply.

GSP>SHIELDS>HENDO>FEDOR??? .... unlikely. 

Best to be an mma fan who can appreciate fighters without belittling OR hero worshipping them in a much more level headed approach.


----------



## marcthegame

Giving that Andersion is the goat, is henderson now a top 3 of all time?


----------



## hixxy

cursedbat said:


> LOL oh yeah your the same guy who was trying to tell me about Diaz, LOL. Did I hit a nerve bro, Is your mommy telling you to get off the computer and clean the leau.Its fighting you need to man up son. Maybe people shouldnt talk smack about real fighters when they dont know a thing about the history of the game.


What are you going on about? What was i trying to tell you about Diaz??


----------



## Walker

Roflcopter said:


> You....you mean the promotion that went under after 2 events? :confused03:


Is it the fighter's fault for a promotion failing? Especially when the promotion can't pay their own bills and caves after the opponent fails a drug test?​


----------



## rabakill

marcthegame said:


> Giving that Andersion is the goat, is henderson now a top 3 of all time?


tough call. Wait until Jones and Velasquez retire, then we'll know.


----------



## SigFig

hixxy said:


> How about you run along to sherdog forums and join the other tards that post there, your posting style will be right at home.


I second the motion.


----------



## Thelegend

cursedbat said:


> LOL oh yeah your the same guy who was trying to tell me about Diaz, LOL. Did I hit a nerve bro, Is your mommy telling you to get off the computer and clean the leau.Its fighting you need to man up son. Maybe people shouldnt talk smack about real fighters when they dont know a thing about the history of the game.


----------



## AlphaDawg

marcthegame said:


> u gotta be like me and think like fedor has not lost. This is 3 losses that are questionable that may be part of a conspiracy against the russian.
> 1. Werdum, maybe he wanted to get choke to take the pressure off.
> 2. Against big foot if the third round happen there is no doubt in my mind fedor would have knocked him out.
> 3. Now hedo, if the stoppage did not happen once dan started gnp he would have been submitted.


......You can't be serious. Please tell me I'm not the only one who read this sh*t.


----------



## Roflcopter

UFC_OWNS said:


> just stop, seriously just stop, fedor beat 1 legit person in his whole career in one dimensional sub artist nog, cro cop is and was never good, sylvia is trash too and got ko'd by ray mercer because he is dumb, arvloski fought he was jose aldo and eneded up ad mirko cro cop, zuluzinho was the type of fighter he fought a lot. he has great heart,good power,good ***** but his management, his fans and his unwillingness to evolve destroyed him


I think it says a lot about PRIDE and the state of MMA in general that a fighter who was billed to be in a match between the two greatest HWs in the world and possibly ever until that point, got knocked brutally out by Gabriel ******* Gonzaga in his prime.


----------



## UrbanBounca

hixxy said:


> What are you going on about? What was i trying to tell you about Diaz??


I wouldn't even respond to him. When someone is bringing up "history of the game," they probably haven't been watching that long at all.


----------



## 420atalon

Fedor had some great comebacks and beat some freakshows but I never really thought he was that great of a fighter. He ruled the HW division when there were no true HW fighters and was given way too much hype for doing so. 

You can't almost lose to mediocre fighters and still hope to win against top guys. That is what Fedor did instead of evolving and actually getting himself into good shape.


----------



## michelangelo

Dang, a middleweight just KO'ed the greatest HW of all time.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

Roflcopter said:


> I think it says a lot about PRIDE and the state of MMA in general that a fighter who was billed to be in a match between the two greatest HWs in the world and possibly ever until that point, got knocked brutally out by Gabriel ******* Gonzaga in his prime.


exactly, hey sonnen hendo beat a guy who is 3-3 now lol oh i have the youtube video of the fight if anyone wants to see it, when fedors feet are turned over to his back his legs are motionless still, he wasnt getting back up


----------



## marcthegame

rabakill said:


> tough call. Wait until Jones and Velasquez retire, then we'll know.


That is in years we can come back to that. Before this fight i had. silva,fedor,gsp....in 10 years though i can see jones or silva being the goat, then gsp or even machida,aldo,etc. I see JDs beating cain soon.


----------



## Roflcopter

Walker said:


> Is it the fighter's fault for a promotion failing? Especially when the* promotion can't pay their own bills *and caves after the opponent fails a drug test?​


Well..if a promotion isn't making money, what's likely the cause of that? I'll give you a hint, it may have something to do with absurd, 3 million dollar payrolls hightlighting a guy that no one knew...hence 100k buys, then a follow up of a whopping 90k buys.

lol...Jose Aldo and Faber did like 3 times that much even without the UFC's brand power behind it.


----------



## osmium

Roflcopter said:


> Well yeah, Hendo is old but he's still a good fighter, but even with that said, he gets his ass kicked by Jones. Terrible, terrible fight for him. He'd get hurt badly.


Yep, I'm a Hendo fan but the guy is old and well past his prime. That doesn't mean he still can't beat most b and c level fighters but someone like Bones would brutalize him and I don't think a rematch with Page would be as close or good as the first time around. Most of the top guys in strikeforce could hang around in the UFC but they wouldn't be champions or real threats for the title outside of maybe Overeem or Gilbert.


----------



## 420atalon

michelangelo said:


> Dang, a middleweight just KO'ed the greatest HW of all time.


Its comments like this that annoy me. Fedor obviously isn't the greatest HW of all time. He was one of the first well rounded HW fighters and used his abilities to defeat freakshows and one dimensional fighters.


----------



## urbanangel22

michelangelo said:


> Dang, a middleweight just KO'ed the greatest HW of all time.


Dan looked great as a light heavyweight (He make 206 pounds?). Well ripped and much more muscular. Fedor needs liposuction. 

I think the days of having multiple heroes as opposed to 1 demigod is proving its case...

This doesnt prove anything about the pride champs either... 2011, things have changed... fighters older, new legends in the making.


----------



## Roflcopter

marcthegame said:


> That is in years we can come back to that. Before this fight i had. silva,fedor,gsp....in 10 years though i can see jones or silva being the goat, then gsp or even machida,aldo,etc. I see *JDs beating cain soon*.


It stuns me that so many people have this bad opinion, but then again, as I've repeatedly stated, it gives me hope at laughable odds for the fight to make a ton of cash on.

If Cain is anything less than +200 I'm going to laugh my ass off.


----------



## americanfighter

Wow I need to watch this a PDQ hendo is one of my favorites and for him to ko fedor is awesome.


----------



## urbanangel22

osmium said:


> Yep, I'm a Hendo fan but the guy is old and well past his prime. That doesn't mean he still can't beat most b and c level fighters but someone like Bones would brutalize him and I don't think a rematch with Page would be as close or good as the first time around. Most of the top guys in strikeforce could hang around in the UFC but they wouldn't be champions or real threats for the title outside of maybe Overeem or Gilbert.


Rampage has been looking CRAP as of recent. If anyone has deteriorated as a fighter its Rampage. I'd hardly call Hendo only capable of b and c class fighters... thats quite ridiculous.


----------



## UKMMAGURU

Roflcopter said:


> It stuns me that so many people have this bad opinion, but then again, as I've repeatedly stated, it gives me hope at laughable odds for the fight to make a ton of cash on.
> 
> If Cain is anything less than +200 I'm going to laugh my ass off.


Cain will be +400 at least, gonna be fun when JDS lands a big punch and CV can't get the TD.


----------



## rabakill

marcthegame said:


> That is in years we can come back to that. Before this fight i had. silva,fedor,gsp....in 10 years though i can see jones or silva being the goat, then gsp or even machida,aldo,etc. I see JDs beating cain soon.


I can't see how Fedor is or has ever been in that list. Guys like Matt Hughes or BJ Penn who consistently fought top competition for years deserve to be in the list. People like Fedor because of how unique and exciting he was, anyone in the list as the greatest of all time needs to prove their fighting ability against top competition.


----------



## marcthegame

Roflcopter said:


> It stuns me that so many people have this bad opinion, but then again, as I've repeatedly stated, it gives me hope at laughable odds for the fight to make a ton of cash on.
> 
> If Cain is anything less than +200 I'm going to laugh my ass off.


Its not a bad opinion, this fight somebody is going down ko or tko. Cain is the better striker overall but JDS hands are better. I base my opinion on what i have seen so far, Kongo got cain before, i have never seen JDS hurt. I think JDs boxing is good enough to beat cain.


----------



## Life B Ez

Dan has to get into the top 5 greatest ever now.


----------



## cursedbat

UrbanBounca said:


> I wouldn't even respond to him. When someone is bringing up "history of the game," they probably haven't been watching that long at all.


Think so? You watch the first UFC, and I mean the very first. Was it on YouTube? I bet you did! How about on VHS? I bet you didnt! How about live! Let alone Pride staying up all night to watch it. How about those great weekends when there would be a UFC and a Grande Prix going. Did you watch Cro Cop take it all the way in one night? Tell me was it Fedor or his brother that fought that tourney?

Yeah thats what I thought why dont you stay the f$ck out of convos that dont concern you. You should go do what these other idiots who could sit on here saying Fedor is a joke should go do and thats get back on youtube and watch when he got dropped on his head and then flipped a bar on the guy from the bottom position.

I'll just watch it on the disc I burned of it live jackass.


----------



## marcthegame

rabakill said:


> I can't see how Fedor is or has ever been in that list. Guys like Matt Hughes or BJ Penn who consistently fought top competition for years deserve to be in the list. People just like Fedor because of how unique and exciting he was, anyone in the list as the greatest of all time needs to prove their fighting ability against top competition.


I had hughes at a close in my list but not quite, i don;t think i can put him over guys like henderson,etc. As for BJ penn, he is one of my favorite fighter but 16-7 and two loses to Frankie edgar does not get him in the goat list.


----------



## rabakill

I agree about BJ, but he deserves a hell of a lot more than Fedor.



cursedbat said:


> watch when he got dropped on his head and then flipped a bar on the guy from the bottom position.


wow, he beat Randleman, what an accomplishment....:sarcastic12:


----------



## urbanangel22

Life B Ez said:


> Dan has to get into the top 5 greatest ever now.


Narrowing it down to top 5 just doesn't do the sport justice. Its really a silly list IMO, top 20 in no specific order would be more fitting.


----------



## Roflcopter

marcthegame said:


> Its not a bad opinion, this fight somebody is going down ko or tko. Cain is the better striker overall but JDS hands are better. I base my opinion on what i have seen so far, Kongo got cain before, i have never seen JDS hurt. I think JDs boxing is good enough to beat cain.


Cro Cop buzzed him, nothing major but he definitely shook him up. But this obviously assumes that the fight is going to be standup battle, when Cain is going to take him down, control him, tire him out, take him him into deep water and drown him.


----------



## osmium

urbanangel22 said:


> Rampage has been looking CRAP as of recent. If anyone has deteriorated as a fighter its Rampage. I'd hardly call Hendo only capable of b and c class fighters... thats quite ridiculous.


He looked like crap against Rashad because he ballooned up to about half a ton while making a movie. A deteriorated fighter doesn't cutoff and trap Machida repeatedly and he completely dominated Hammill. He has looked faster and in better shape each time out since he screwed up his body.


----------



## Roflcopter

rabakill said:


> I agree about BJ, but he deserves a hell of a lot more than Fedor.
> 
> 
> 
> wow, he beat Randleman, what an accomplishment....:sarcastic12:


And by submission! You know how hard it is to submit a guy much smaller than you with submission defense like Randleman?

He's only been submitted 8 times, out of 16 losses! That's barely half!


----------



## rean1mator

hardly, fedor was out. 
and McCarthy was the ref of teh diaz daley fight.



Toroian said:


> well early stoppage again from herb dean 2 exciting fights he has now ended prematurely (this and daley v diaz)


----------



## marcthegame

Roflcopter said:


> Cro Cop buzzed him, nothing major but he definitely shook him up. But this obviously assumes that the fight is going to be standup battle, when Cain is going to take him down, control him, tire him out, take him him into deep water and drown him.


I'm going to say this will be a stand up war, cain record is 9-0 ( 8 finishes). Only way i see cain taking him down and controlling him,etc is if JDs is out striking him. Other than that i think there going to let it fly. But if cain were to use a game plan he could easily take him down, control him,etc...but cian is one hell of an exciting fighter and will go for the finish. But sadly i see jds winning.


----------



## UrbanBounca

cursedbat said:


> Think so? You watch the first UFC, and I mean the very first. Was it on YouTube? I bet you did! How about on VHS? I bet you didnt! How about live! Let alone Pride staying up all night to watch it. How about those great weekends when there would be a UFC and a Grande Prix going. Did you watch Cro Cop take it all the way in one night? Tell me was it Fedor or his brother that fought that tourney?
> 
> Yeah thats what I thought why dont you stay the f$ck out of convos that dont concern you. You should go do what these other idiots who could sit on here saying Fedor is a joke should go do and thats get back on youtube and watch when he got dropped on his head and then flipped a bar on the guy from the bottom position.
> 
> I'll just watch it on the disc I burned of it live jackass.


Do you realize how many people say they've been watching "since the very first UFC?" It's overplayed. :sarcastic12:


----------



## urbanangel22

osmium said:


> He looked like crap against Rashad because he ballooned up to about half a ton while making a movie. A deteriorated fighter doesn't cutoff and trap Machida repeatedly and he completely dominated Hammill. He has looked faster and in better shape each time out since he screwed up his body.


I was more of a Page fan before... but this is a perect example of how 2 people see 2 VASTLY different angles.

Rashad showed him up as being too 1 dimensional, focussing on big hooks thats it!
Machida lost the match but won the fight. Page tried to corner him, and won... but Machida did more damage in the process.
Hammil is a really motivated and hard working fighter, but he's just never gonna beat the top guys... he's taking over from Keith Jardine.

Im by no means saying Page sucks... but he's hardly been impressive. Haven't seen him do any damage since he owned Wanderlei.


----------



## Roflcopter

Why do you think Cain is going to strike just because he goes for the finish?

He finished guys on the mat because he's a jaw droppingly-good submission grappler an can get dominant positions easily to wreck guys. His only problem will be controlling JDS early because he's got great hips...but he definitely doesn't have great stamina, and Cain's is otherworldly. Once the fight gets into the late second, third round, those hip explosions are going to be weak and Cain's going to positionally grapple and dominate JDS.


----------



## Mirage445

UrbanBounca said:


> Do you realize how many people say they've been watching "since the very first UFC?" It's overplayed. :sarcastic12:


I'm the one who pitched the idea to the Gracies.


----------



## rabakill

Mirage445 said:


> I'm the one who pitched the idea to the Gracies.


And I greased up GSP... no ****


----------



## UrbanBounca

Mirage445 said:


> I'm the one who pitched the idea to the Gracies.


Fantastic! This clown will come back saying he's been doing BJJ and Muay-Tai since he was four. I'd almost guarantee it.


----------



## urbanangel22

cursedbat said:


> Think so? You watch the first UFC, and I mean the very first. Was it on YouTube? I bet you did! How about on VHS? I bet you didnt! How about live! Let alone Pride staying up all night to watch it. How about those great weekends when there would be a UFC and a Grande Prix going. Did you watch Cro Cop take it all the way in one night? Tell me was it Fedor or his brother that fought that tourney?
> 
> Yeah thats what I thought why dont you stay the f$ck out of convos that dont concern you. You should go do what these other idiots who could sit on here saying Fedor is a joke should go do and thats get back on youtube and watch when he got dropped on his head and then flipped a bar on the guy from the bottom position.
> 
> I'll just watch it on the disc I burned of it live jackass.


There are a lot of older mma fans in their thirties (me)... former boxers (me) martial artists, and even non-training fans who have been folowing the sport for years. This is not reserved for the elite select few.

All who suddenly think Fedor is a chump are idiots, but there is no doubt that this casts a ***** in his armor. 

You need to take a chill pill, you're coming across overly emotional and frankly as a bit of a jackass.


----------



## SigFig

cursedbat said:


> Think so? You watch the first UFC, and I mean the very first. Was it on YouTube? I bet you did! How about on VHS? I bet you didnt! How about live! Let alone Pride staying up all night to watch it. How about those great weekends when there would be a UFC and a Grande Prix going. Did you watch Cro Cop take it all the way in one night? Tell me was it Fedor or his brother that fought that tourney?
> 
> Yeah thats what I thought why dont you stay the f$ck out of convos that dont concern you. You should go do what these other idiots who could sit on here saying Fedor is a joke should go do and thats get back on youtube and watch when he got dropped on his head and then flipped a bar on the guy from the bottom position.
> 
> I'll just watch it on the disc I burned of it live jackass.


Put your red nose on, and take your clown azz over to the sherdog circus... 

ps. I was ordering VHS of UWFI shows back in the day 'cos I'm that oldschool...

Nobuhiko Takada > Fedor


edit: The Takada bit is a joke obviously... though he was my favorite when I was a kid back then...


----------



## marcthegame

Roflcopter said:


> Why do you think Cain is going to strike just because he goes for the finish?
> 
> He finished guys on the mat because he's a jaw droppingly-good submission grappler an can get dominant positions easily to wreck guys. His only problem will be controlling JDS early because he's got great hips...but he definitely doesn't have great stamina, and Cain's is otherworldly. Once the fight gets into the late second, third round, those hip explosions are going to be weak and Cain's going to positionally grapple and dominate JDS.


We gotta see how its plays out. I just see fireworks in this fight. If this fight goes into the 4/5 cain takes it easily. But i just hoping for a 1-2 round fight where someone drops.


----------



## rabakill

marcthegame said:


> We gotta see how its plays out. I just see fireworks in this fight. If this fight goes into the 4/5 cain takes it easily. But i just hoping for a 1-2 round fight where someone drops.


should be similar to Cain vs. Kongo imo, especially with Cain being so worried about the ring rust.


----------



## Kreed

gazh said:


> Henderson is up there P4P and alwasy was for me


Those loses to anderson, rampage and sheilds (when they were all champions) severely cheapens that statement.Beating a dude (whose confidence is dented from 2 prior loses) especially in the controversial manner he did tonight shouldnt propel him to the top of anything


----------



## M_D

cursedbat said:


> Think so? You watch the first UFC, and I mean the very first. Was it on YouTube? I bet you did! How about on VHS? I bet you didnt! How about live! Let alone Pride staying up all night to watch it. How about those great weekends when there would be a UFC and a Grande Prix going. Did you watch Cro Cop take it all the way in one night? Tell me was it Fedor or his brother that fought that tourney?
> 
> Yeah thats what I thought why dont you stay the f$ck out of convos that dont concern you. You should go do what these other idiots who could sit on here saying Fedor is a joke should go do and thats get back on youtube and watch when he got dropped on his head and then flipped a bar on the guy from the bottom position.
> 
> I'll just watch it on the disc I burned of it live jackass.


dont mind you debating, but you insult another one of this forums members and you will not be able to post here for while.

you say you have watched since the first ufc which means you are of decent age so start acting like it, you can debate/post a opinion with out insulting anyone or swearing every other word, if you can not you may leave


----------



## marcthegame

Kreed said:


> Those loses to anderson, rampage and sheilds (when they were all champions) severely cheapens that statement


1. Anderson silva is now the Michael Jordan of MMA. I don't know i have been a huge fedor fan, that fan fair has made me always put fedor up there as the goat. But after tonight i'm going to leave fedor's legacy in the past as is. 2000-2007 ( Fedor was hands down the greatest fighter on planet earth). But now with everything into consideration and the evolution of mma that puts him in the top 10 of all time. I don't think he cracks the top 5 after this lost.


----------



## urbanangel22

no, he's certainly not P4P anything... but it does add to his legacy... damn guy has really fought em all.


----------



## hixxy

As far as im aware, we are all members on this forum because we all share the love for MMA. Lets debate yes, but there's no need to get personal or act childish.


----------



## M_D

to add to my last post, people that antagonize the guy i talked about in my last post anymore will get the same punishment as him 

get this thread back on subject


----------



## marcthegame

urbanangel22 said:


> no, he's certainly not P4P anything... but it does add to his legacy... damn guy has really fought em all.


yeap its crazy he is still fighting, plus at age 40 he is still very relevant. I want to see him avenge that lost to sheilds, that was pathetic and a blemish on his record.


----------



## Thelegend

overall this card was really good, meisha tate winning was a real surprise, as of course was this win by hendo, hendo just does not seem like a 40 yr old fighter. thought he was getting close to retirement after shields, but two tko wins later, and i think hes back into the top ten p4p.


----------



## systemdnb

_CaptainRon said:


> Hnderson displayed his granite chin and devastating power once again. And Fedor, jesus that man recovers quickly. He was out and limp on the mat and half a second later he is conscience and looking to defend, his body doesn't know how to quit.


I totally agree but I'm almost positive he was out and another punch "turned hos lights back on"...


----------



## UFC_OWNS

marcthegame said:


> 1. Anderson silva is now the Michael Jordan of MMA. I don't know i have been a huge fedor fan, that fan fair has made me always put fedor up there as the goat. But after tonight i'm going to leave fedor's legacy in the past as is. 2000-2007 ( Fedor was hands down the greatest fighter on planet earth). But now with everything into consideration and the evolution of mma that puts him in the top 10 of all time. I don't think he cracks the top 5 after this lost.


no matter what happens from here(hell from after the sonnen fight) silva will be the best mma artist for the next decade at least, with no one else coming close except maybe cruz because he wont be beat anytime soon i dont think, i hope daniel cormier becomes sf champ or josh barnett hell sergeis good too, but not bigfoot in mouth silva


----------



## Mirage445

Thelegend said:


> overall this card was really good, meisha tate winning was a real surprise, as of course was this win by hendo, hendo just does not seem like a 40 yr old fighter. thought he was getting close to retirement after shields, but two tko wins later, and i think hes back into the top ten p4p.


I strongly believe that Dan's back was jacked up for the Shields fight as the rumors at the time were implying.


----------



## americanfighter

The king is dead. 

just wish i could have seen the hendo hop like in the end of the bisping fight.


----------



## Kreed

marcthegame said:


> 1. Anderson silva is now the Michael Jordan of MMA. I don't know i have been a huge fedor fan, that fan fair has made me always put fedor up there as the goat. But after tonight i'm going to leave fedor's legacy in the past as is. 2000-2007 ( Fedor was hands down the greatest fighter on planet earth). But now with everything into consideration and the evolution of mma that puts him in the top 10 of all time. I don't think he cracks the top 5 after this lost.


The thing about tonights loss thats different from the others is that he was facing a smaller, older fighter that had been fighting long before him.So the old excuse ppl had been using recently that wedrum/silva only beat him because the sport has passed him by, didnt really apply here..


----------



## marcthegame

UFC_OWNS said:


> no matter what happens from here(hell from after the sonnen fight) silva will be the best mma artist for the next decade at least, with no one else coming close except maybe cruz because he wont be beat anytime soon i dont think, i hope daniel cormier becomes sf champ or josh barnett hell sergeis good too, but not bigfoot in mouth silva


i used to hate bigfoot, but i gotta like him now since he is a joinned big nog/blackhouse etc. Sad to see JDS leave blackhouse tho.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

marcthegame said:


> i used to hate bigfoot, but i gotta like him now since he is a joinned big nog/blackhouse etc. Sad to see JDS leave blackhouse tho.


bigfoots an asshole and cant keep his big gob shut, jds over bigfoot anyday everyday 



 theres the fight and fedors legs dont work so the conspiracy theories can be put to rest


----------



## systemdnb

marcthegame said:


> I have no hate for fedor, he still one of the best ever in my books. However he is past his prime. But y the hell has all his loses been suspect. I would love to see him win but for god sake if he loses i want to see a clear lost. This is just another fight i can say fedor could arm bar henderson when henderson came in for the gnp.


 You gotta be out of your mind... Hendo escaped and knocked him out with the first punch lol.


----------



## marcthegame

systemdnb said:


> You gotta be out of your mind... Hendo escaped and knocked him out with the first punch lol.


lol u have to read a few page down, Fedor should hang it up its time for him to do it. If god would not tell him to, us fans should. U know its time to quit when u had your first ko lost in years. Yes its one ko lost but he has been in there a long time, it just going to get worst if he continues.


----------



## Roflcopter

marcthegame said:


> 1. Anderson silva is now the Michael Jordan of MMA. I don't know i have been a huge fedor fan, that fan fair has made me always put fedor up there as the goat. But after tonight i'm going to leave fedor's legacy in the past as is. 2000-2007 ( Fedor was hands down the greatest fighter on planet earth). But now with everything into consideration and the evolution of mma that puts him in the top 10 of all time. I don't think he cracks the top 5 after this lost.


I don't really think it's fair to pin the "Michael Jordan of MMA" on any particular MMA fighter, which is why it was such a joke to me that Fedor of all people was given the title by the SF crew.

Michael Jordan is almost unquestionable regarded as the greatest....he achieved nearly as much or more than anyone in the sport in of the sports more developed and stronger eras of play. The only people that may disagree are kids who think LeBron is the best, or old people who think Wilt is the best...but that's a SMALL minority.


It's pretty unclear who the greatest MMA fighter ever is...33 percent could think it's Silva, while I could easily find another 33 who think it's GSP, then obviously another 33 that think it's Fedor(lol)...so really, until there is one definitive guy, the title is worthless and arbitrary.


----------



## UFC_OWNS

i put up a fedor kod thread with the video of it


----------



## No_Mercy

Damn...


----------



## marcthegame

Roflcopter said:


> I don't really think it's fair to pin the "Michael Jordan of MMA" on any particular MMA fighter, which is why it was such a joke to me that Fedor of all people was given the title by the SF crew.
> 
> Michael Jordan is almost unquestionable regarded as the greatest....he achieved nearly as much or more than anyone in the sport in of the sports more developed and stronger eras of play. The only people that may disagree are kids who think LeBron is the best, or old people who think Wilt is the best...but that's a SMALL minority.
> 
> 
> It's pretty unclear who the greatest MMA fighter ever is...33 percent could think it's Silva, while I could easily find another 33 who think it's GSP, then obviously another 33 that think it's Fedor(lol)...so really, until there is one definitive guy, the title is worthless and arbitrary.


Here is the way i view it never mind stats etc. Silva is the most skilled fighter of all time something mj was. His skills are jaw dropping, he is like showtime vince carter with the skills of mj. Fedor is like malone, done a lot but never made it big in the ufc. GSP is like kobe, great at what he does, people think he is like mj but real fans know he is far far away.


----------



## Hiro

hixxy said:


> As far as im aware, we are all members on this forum because we all share the love for MMA. Lets debate yes, but there's no need to get personal or act childish.


This forum has been full of it recently, having a debate and a bit of an argument is one thing but some the childish trolling and complete crap people come out with is embarrassing. Grown ass men acting like petty kids over the internet.


----------



## mmaswe82

Hendo is one of my alltime favourites & I'm happy to see him add to his legacy. That awsome chin & riddiculous power + going strong at 40 just makes him so epic all around. But I must admit I am sad about Fedor & was secretly rooting for him to win.


----------



## boatoar

I was definitely pulling for Fedor in this one, he's 2-3 with me watching live on tv. The Sylvia fight and all the Pride fights I have only seen after the fact. For whatever reason I expected him to dominate Hendo, as if 16 lbs would make a huge difference. He's incredibly wild swinging and gets hit far too often to be successful against strikers like Hendo. I do feel like it was an "unfortunate" stoppage, I'll try not to say early as he was clearly face down on the mat after that short uppercut. I think Herb Dean was probably shocked to see how quickly Fedor had seemingly recovered, but at that time it was too late - he was protecting a fighter that 1 second before was unconscious. Flash KO or not, I can't say it was a bad stoppage. Just heart-wrenchingly difficult to take right now. I hope he fights again. It'd be a shame to end his career with 3 straight defeats. And yes, I realize that means he could end it with 4 or more, but we'd have to see who the opponent was before he's 'buried' prematurely.


----------



## oldfan

I miss the days when I used to be able to tell people that "the baddest man on the planet" looked like the pilsburry dough boy.

Dan was awesome last night I just wish it had lasted longerraise01:


----------



## Rauno

Dan Henderson is the man!


----------



## Crester

I think the stoppage was okay because you could see Fedor go limp for a moment. But seeing how quickly Fedor regained consciousness... it would have been nice to see what happened if the fight wasn't stopped.

Look at Kongo vs. Pat Barry... Kongo was actually knocked out for a moment... the ref was about to step in and stop the fight... but he didn't get to... and then Kongo knocked out Pat Barry!

So while I can understand Herb Dean stopping the fight... I kinda wish he didn't.


----------



## Mckeever

Roflcopter said:


> Tons of people?
> 
> King Mo will probably beat him tbh.


King Mo will get ******* smashed by Hendo.


----------



## osmium

Roflcopter said:


> I don't really think it's fair to pin the "Michael Jordan of MMA" on any particular MMA fighter, which is why it was such a joke to me that Fedor of all people was given the title by the SF crew.
> 
> Michael Jordan is almost unquestionable regarded as the greatest....he achieved nearly as much or more than anyone in the sport in of the sports more developed and stronger eras of play. The only people that may disagree are kids who think LeBron is the best, or old people who think Wilt is the best...but that's a SMALL minority.
> 
> 
> It's pretty unclear who the greatest MMA fighter ever is...33 percent could think it's Silva, while I could easily find another 33 who think it's GSP, then obviously another 33 that think it's Fedor(lol)...so really, until there is one definitive guy, the title is worthless and arbitrary.


Silva is the undisputed GOAT you have to be a, hater, completely delusional about Fedor, or Canadian to not recognize that as fact. The greatest in sports are measured by how memorable and impressive they were in championship situations even when that really shouldn't apply in sports like baseball and football. A guy who jabs or lays on people for 5 rounds will become an afterthought in the shadow of a guy who has the greatest highlight real of finishes in the history of the sport as time goes on. 

No one who is unbiased thinks the undefeated Dolpins are the best football team ever and no one with a brain thinks Marciano was better than Ali. I mean what really dangerous finishers at the highest levels of competition has GSP beaten? BJ Penn is really the only guy and he doesn't even weigh 170 pounds if he is in shape and really hasn't been a finisher above 155. The most impressive thing about Ali to me was he survived a long fight with and KOed Foreman. Foreman was a ******* monster I would rather fight Jason Voorhees than George Foreman. Guys like Vitor and Hendo have proven to be a lot closer to something like that at 185 than anyone has at 170 who GSP has beaten and Andy finished both of those guys.

Snap kicking someones face off >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> dunking a basketball with your tongue out. Jordan shouldn't be compared to the greatest boxers, kickboxers, and MMA fighters ever. There isn't anything you can do in any of the overly contrived ball sports to deserve being compared to guys like Ali, Hoost, and Anderson Silva. I enjoy a lot of those kinds of sports and really Jordan shouldn't even be the default guy for a bad comparison like this. The things guys like Barry Sanders did were way more jaw dropping and he was doing them with 11 guys trying to cripple him every time he had the ball. Guys like Federer and Tiger(if you consider Golf a sport which I don't) were more dominant than Jordan by a lot.


----------



## rabakill

osmium said:


> Silva is the undisputed GOAT you have to be a, hater, completely delusional about Fedor, or Canadian to not recognize that as fact.


I'm Canadian and it's not even close. If Anderson can get through Okami and Sonnen he will have a chance at never being replaced as the GOAT. Cain and Jones are the only guys that even have a chance. GSP, while he is a very talented mixed martial artist, is nowhere in the same league as Anderson. Anyone with half a brain regardless of nationality can recognize how good Anderson is, and I can't stand him, hope Sonnen smashes him.


----------



## Rauno

rabakill said:


> I'm Canadian and it's not even close. If Anderson can get through Okami and Sonnen he will have a chance at never being replaced as the GOAT. Cain and Jones are the only guys that even have a chance. *GSP, while he is a very talented mixed martial artist, is nowhere in the same league as Anderson.* Anyone with half a brain regardless of nationality can recognize how good Anderson is, and I can't stand him, hope Sonnen smashes him.


Stuff like this completely depends on the person alone. Some might think that his dominance in every single aspect of the game is more impressive than Anderson's fights. Than Sonnen-Anderson shit would never in a million years fly with GSP.


----------



## Roflcopter

Mckeever said:


> King Mo will get ******* smashed by Hendo.


Mo has a strong chin and he's not exactly going to be standing in front of Hendo.

The speed disparity is comical so when Mo is standing, he's not in tremendous danger. That said, it's irrelevant as he'd/he's going to just dump him down to the mat every round.



Rauno said:


> Stuff like this completely depends on the person alone. Some might think that his dominance in every single aspect of the game is more impressive than Anderson's fights. Than Sonnen-Anderson shit would never in a million years fly with GSP.


Hughes - GSP 1 was just as bad IMO.


----------



## UrbanBounca

osmium said:


> Silva is the undisputed GOAT you have to be a, hater, completely delusional about Fedor, or Canadian to not recognize that as fact. The greatest in sports are measured by how memorable and impressive they were in championship situations even when that really shouldn't apply in sports like baseball and football. A guy who jabs or lays on people for 5 rounds will become an afterthought in the shadow of a guy who has the greatest highlight real of finishes in the history of the sport as time goes on.
> 
> No one who is unbiased thinks the undefeated Dolpins are the best football team ever and no one with a brain thinks Marciano was better than Ali. I mean what really dangerous finishers at the highest levels of competition has GSP beaten? BJ Penn is really the only guy and he doesn't even weigh 170 pounds if he is in shape and really hasn't been a finisher above 155. The most impressive thing about Ali to me was he survived a long fight with and KOed Foreman. Foreman was a ******* monster I would rather fight Jason Voorhees than George Foreman. Guys like Vitor and Hendo have proven to be a lot closer to something like that at 185 than anyone has at 170 who GSP has beaten and Andy finished both of those guys.
> 
> Snap kicking someones face off >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> dunking a basketball with your tongue out. Jordan shouldn't be compared to the greatest boxers, kickboxers, and MMA fighters ever. There isn't anything you can do in any of the overly contrived ball sports to deserve being compared to guys like Ali, Hoost, and Anderson Silva. I enjoy a lot of those kinds of sports and really Jordan shouldn't even be the default guy for a bad comparison like this. The things guys like Barry Sanders did were way more jaw dropping and he was doing them with 11 guys trying to cripple him every time he had the ball. Guys like Federer and Tiger(if you consider Golf a sport which I don't) were more dominant than Jordan by a lot.


I couldn't take your post serious. If you only understood that accuracy, stamina, agility it takes to be on Jordan's level in the NBA, you wouldn't be disrespecting him.


----------



## Roflcopter

He probably just doesn't care about/watch basketball.


----------



## adolf

I like the fight intense and short 









Poor Fedor


----------



## Mckeever

Roflcopter said:


> Mo has a strong chin and he's not exactly going to be standing in front of Hendo.
> 
> The speed disparity is comical so when Mo is standing, he's not in tremendous danger. That said, it's irrelevant as he'd/he's going to just dump him down to the mat every round.
> 
> 
> 
> Hughes - GSP 1 was just as bad IMO.


I don't care if you have a brick wall for a chin, if Dan Henderson can launch his H-bomb, it's lights out. He can knock any man in the world out with one punch.

Speed? King Mo has a quick shot, but his stand up and his hands aren't that fast. Hendo would maul him on the feet and can more than hold his own in the wrestling department.

King MO's gas tank is pretty awful too, Hendo hasn't got the best cardio in the world, we all know that, but it's still a notch above King Mo's.

I think Hendo would tear through most of the UFC LHW division too. He'd murder guys like Thiago Silva, I'd actually love to see a rematch with Page.


----------



## osmium

UrbanBounca said:


> I couldn't take your post serious. If you only understood that accuracy, stamina, agility it takes to be on Jordan's level in the NBA, you wouldn't be disrespecting him.


I completely understand that it just doesn't matter. I am not disrespecting him I am just not fantasizing about him and extending undue accolades on him. He wasn't even that much better than the best players of his time and probably wouldn't have won a single championship without Pippen. Basketball players aren't the best athletes like a third of the NBA players aren't even coordinated enough to dribble and drive while defended for more than a few seconds without fumbling all over themselves. 

Jordan isn't close athletically to guys like Bo Jackson and Deion Sanders. Which doesn't even matter because fighting another human being can't be compared to throwing a ball around as far as what is more impressive. I'm willing to change my opinion though when you can show me several examples in nature where the alpha male of a group is determined with a game of basketball and not a fight.


----------



## rabakill

Rauno said:


> Stuff like this completely depends on the person alone. Some might think that his dominance in every single aspect of the game is more impressive than Anderson's fights. Than Sonnen-Anderson shit would never in a million years fly with GSP.


Anderson has fought in multiple weight classes and finishes most of his opponents. GSP fights in one weight class and hardly ever finishes anyone. Added to the fact that Anderson has the record win streak in the UFC, they aren't even close. Objectively Anderson is the better fighter, GSP is a better all around athlete and martial artist. And I freaking hate Anderson Silva so damn much.


----------



## Rusty

osmium said:


> I completely understand that it just doesn't matter. I am not disrespecting him I am just not fantasizing about him and extending undue accolades on him. He wasn't even that much better than the best players of his time and probably wouldn't have won a single championship without Pippen. Basketball players aren't the best athletes like a third of the NBA players aren't even coordinated enough to dribble and drive while defended for more than a few seconds without fumbling all over themselves.
> 
> Jordan isn't close athletically to guys like Bo Jackson and Deion Sanders. Which doesn't even matter because fighting another human being can't be compared to throwing a ball around as far as what is more impressive. I'm willing to change my opinion though when you can show me several examples in nature where the alpha male of a group is determined with a game of basketball and not a fight.


Bo Jackson ftw!


----------



## oldfan

ha! anyone remember the Boz? they talked about him being great for about 5 seconds. He didn't know Bo.






Met him a couple of years after he quit the juice. He looked like a welter weight.


----------



## Rusty

Seems like he had a decent football career but MMA was his true calling


----------

